# How did you find Arachnoboards?



## ilovebugs

I'm just curious to know how most people find out about the boards. 
if you used google or something, what did you search for?

here's my story:

I had a lab with a guy a few years back, and we became good friends and I had told him about my T(one at the time) he got interested and got a few. one day he showed me the boards, we wasted many a day looking at pictures of T's and reading bite reports.

about a year later I remembered it and joined up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Rabid Flea

Right after I bought my first emperor scorp, i was googlin' for info and after searching through many sites I found this one.  So glad I did because I have learned a lot from the knowledgable ppl on here (many thanks for putting up with me  ;P )  Anyway this site got me back into not only scorps, but now not only do I have 23 Ts but 102 Scorps and 2 pedes... thanks Scott!!!


----------



## Jaden

I was looking for a place to buy some tarantulas. I did a search and this place popped up. I checked it out a few times and joined. It was one of the best places I decided to join. Saying that I want to say "Thank you to those that love me, hate me, or don't care one way or another for accepting this tarantla loving mad man.".


----------



## Melmoth

Googling for sites with info on centipedes.The rest is history


----------



## Kugellager

A few days after this incarnation of AP/AB was put online back in July 2002 I was doing a search for some information on a particular scorpion so I could make a post on Scorpion Enthusiasts (now Scorpion Fans) and stumbled across this discussion between two guys on some scorpion or another. Those guys turned out to be Scott (Mr Deranged) and Dave (skinheaddave)...Scott didn't know squat and Dave was pretty new to the scorpion hobby...though now is one of the more knowledgeable people online...The rest is history...or is that infamy?   :? 

John
];')


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

OldHag told me  She wouldnt leave me alone about Arachnoboards this, Arachnoboards that. geez


----------



## Windchaser

I found AB doing a google search. As others have said, the rest is history.


----------



## Tony

I found it through Scott, back when Petbugs got all crazy...after a few months it started rolling and I joined up...
T


----------



## galeogirl

I found AB back in 2002 while searching for invertebrate dealers online.  The first online forum I ever joined.


----------



## cacoseraph

JeKo said:
			
		

> happened upon it one day by accident after i got my first scorp, glad i did,  i have made good friends on here.


same as me, except a G. rosea instead of a scorp


----------



## OldHag

WhyTeDraGon said:
			
		

> OldHag told me  She wouldnt leave me alone about Arachnoboards this, Arachnoboards that. geez



LMAO and now YOU pester me the same way 

I found out from Phillip Redwine.


----------



## Vys

This alternative hovered, from what I remember, in the Cafe of Petbugs.com some time before it was closed. At first I thought the layout was suck because I wasn't used to it, mainly, but when the Cafe finally disappeared I felt the need to migrate here anyway, and My Eyes Saw.


----------



## Crotalus

I have absolutely no idea

/Lelle


----------



## Czalz

I was in  John's store (e-spiderworld ), and heard AB mentioned, and then when I was searching for some t's online, I saw it and recognized the name, and well, I won't even say it.................................


----------



## Bark

I was on another tarantula forum that usually only gets one post a day.  Someone mentioned this was a place to go to get faster responses, so I checked it out and never went back to that other site...   :8o


----------



## greenbay1

Googling for info.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

OldHag said:
			
		

> LMAO and now YOU pester me the same way
> 
> I found out from Phillip Redwine.


It's all good


----------



## Overmenneske

I read on some slow-moving forum that AB sucks, so I got curious and decided to check it out.

Sure am glad I did.


----------



## ilovebugs

Overmenneske said:
			
		

> I read on some slow-moving forum that AB sucks, so I got curious and decided to check it out.
> 
> Sure am glad I did.


I don't know how anyone could think that. 
I'm glad you did.
one of the best things I've done since getting into the hobby.


----------



## nightbreed

Google was the bright star that led me to AB, sometimes I wish it hadn't  I had one T, ONE! and I was happy, then I came here saw all the great looking T's started learning lots, and now I have twenty T's, a few scorps and I'm looking at mantids......where will it end Lord, WHERE???   

Seriously though, I love this place and you are a great bunch of people.

Take care

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Highlander

I was on google looking for information on emperor scorpions. For about a month I just read the posts and looked at the pics but then soon joined.


----------



## Sheri

I have absolutely NO idea. 

Totally can't recall.


----------



## Bayushi

i think I followed alink from some other place here and decided here is the place to be.


----------



## defour

I woke up in the shallows of Lake Calhoun after a wicked bender, only to discover that, 1) my mylar bodysuit was missing, and 2) there was an arachnopets logo tattooed on my left thigh. Two years later, it's my most prized possession, but I'm still trying to ID the perp.

If that hadn't happened, I would probably have heard about apets in the petbugs cafe.

Steve


----------



## jarvisnake

In Reptiles magazine I saw Botar's ad, went there and found this thru the links. I figure I owe Botar some business (among others) just for the feeder culture info I got here!


----------



## DavidRS

When I first got into T's in Oct of 2002, Petbugs was pretty active. After about a year, it started dying and heard something about AB. The rest is history.


----------



## edesign

i was searching for a pet that wouldn't require a pet deposit for my apartment and I was always in to spiders and bugs as a kid, I was also looking for something different but i am not sure how i decided on a tarantula lol. I actually found Spidertalk first and migrated here not long after...maybe Sky mentioned the board to me or something, can't recall exactly.

I've been addicted ever since lol...my gf hates it


----------



## Sheri

defour said:
			
		

> I woke up in the shallows of Lake Calhoun after a wicked bender, only to discover that, 1) my mylar bodysuit was missing, and 2) there was an arachnopets logo tattooed on my left thigh. Two years later, it's my most prized possession, but I'm still trying to ID the perp.
> 
> If that hadn't happened, I would probably have heard about apets in the petbugs cafe.
> 
> Steve



We sooooo need to hang out one day.

Far away from any large bodies of water.


----------



## Gene

The darling Dragoon told me about it. We share varanids as a common intrest and during conversation on her critters she told me about AB.


----------



## Prewt

First was via google but what got me really looking was the link from Botar.  :worship:  The more I look, the more different sstuff I find. Makes my life  :wall:  seem normal .  ;P   Hats off to all who share their experience and ideas.  :clap:  :worship:  :clap: 

David


----------



## Joe1968

About June of last year I went to a petstore to buy some house gecko and saw this beautiful T labeled "cobalt blue" so I did a search in the net to find more info. you know how it is when you do a search, you click one link then another link, then another and so on.... then finally saw this board, the rest is history. BTW I did buy that H. lividum.


----------



## Silver.x

I don't even know how I found this site exactly... All I remember is looking for a scorpion forum for MONTHS without any luck then I stumbled upon here. I spent most of my time in the Scorp forum, then in the tarantula and tarantula pictures forum, and then in the 'Hole. And since then I've becomed the most loved 18 year old male on the site  haha.. jk.


----------



## xgrafcorex

*how i found it*

i met sunnymarcie on soulseek and asked her all kinds of questions since i just got my first t and she told me to sign up here and post my pictures.


----------



## Raan_Jodus

found it scrawled on the bathroom wall under "For a good time, www....."

Wasnt really what I had in mind, but considering I had just gotten a scorpion, it was kinda handy.  And like the rest of these poor souls, this place has made me spend more dollars on nifty lil animals that would eat my children if they had the chance

so much cooler than fish
so much better than cats


----------



## bagheera

Um. I moved the potato and there it was!  

-it was done to a T!


----------



## David_F

I can't remember how I found AB.  Probably someone from another board told me about it.  Leanne, Jay, or Sky maybe?


----------



## blacktara

*Too much*

free time on my hands


----------



## Sheri

blacktara said:
			
		

> free time on my hands


The idealistic libertarian complains of too much freedom?

You could take up bedspread collecting... I hear the Home Shopping Network has dozens just waiting to be yours.


----------



## Wikkids_Wench

Got sent in this direction by my partner (wikkid_devil)


----------



## defour

Sheri said:
			
		

> We sooooo need to hang out one day.


Yes, indeed. If not anytime soon, then after the US invades Canada in order to bless her with sweet liberty. I'm already on the waiting list to homestead!

Steve


----------



## Fred

Crotalus said:
			
		

> I have absolutely no idea
> 
> /Lelle


I'm with you on that one


----------



## Gesticulator

Hmmmm, I think I googled and came up with Insect Hobbyist on which AB was mentioned alot. The posts from Arachnoboards on that forum were always informative, so I googled it. I also think it came up on a search for a particular species as a f/s link or something. Anyway, glad I found it, ...although it gives my husband something else to bitch about. He just doesn't get it.


----------



## MizM

Windchaser said:
			
		

> I found AB doing a goggle search. As others have said, the rest is history.


I Googled AND Goggled!


----------



## Windchaser

MizM said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Windchaser
> I found AB doing a goggle search. As others have said, the rest is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Googled AND Goggled!
Click to expand...

OK, so I can't type. But I did ogle when I found AB.


----------



## SPIDERBYTE

Google search led me here, I was lookin for pictures of "big hairy spiders", and when I saw the "arachnopics" I was all  :drool: .
Then I started wanting a T, but wasn't sure if I was ready, so I kept a grass spider in a "mini terrarium" I built. (I had 2 "stripeknees" die on me around 1988 , one had a broken leg, the other "drowned" on the stupid cotton balls the petstore said were ok to use).

Then after lots of lurking around the boards,  I got myself a G.rosea for my B-day.


----------



## tarsier

found it through google when i got my first scorp almost 2 years ago


----------



## Billdolfski

I was looking for an arachnid related internet community and after some time searching, this was what I came up with.


----------



## Jaygnar

I found it after googling and trying a bunch of other boards with almost no users.


----------



## Xerotolerance

Using google doing some research before buying my first scorps. Not only found info, but found Botar too  :clap:


----------



## Corbin

Met the owners in Daytona...


----------



## reptillian

mym m8 tolod me bout it wen i bought my first snake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schlyne

I think I found AB from a reptile forum.  I can't remember.  If it wasn't a reptile forum (which is where I really got into T's), I have found it through google.  During my initial research into T's, I stumbled upon Swifty's site, and Leanne's very old webpage.  The rest is history...


----------



## dangerprone69

I googled it when I bought my first Emperor Scorpion, just looking for basic care facts. Didn't really trust the info that Petco offered up.


----------



## bpage_10

*Myspace!*

There was a link to arachnopets through my Myspace t group.  I stopped in and found the info to be quite useful, then I joined!


----------



## SamtheMan

*Stumbled into it*

I found Arachnoboards when I was looking for information on preying mantises ironically enough, considering I've been keeping tarantulas for 5 years now and I'd never heard of it.


----------



## Darwinsdad

My wife was digging trough the net and foud it, we joined up..end of story


----------



## Ishkabibble

I was looking for a Pirate site!


----------



## Captante

Add me to the Google list, except I was looking for information about Centipedes.


----------



## chemosh6969

http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1277790


----------



## Dragoon

Tarcan told me about it...probably to head off the barrage of questions I kept sending him...hahahaha.
D.


----------



## Nerri1029

I'm sure it was a search..

I was looking for info on an H. lividum I was going to buy..


----------



## conipto

I was recruited from Petbugs via personal messages and slander about petbugs' web site.  Also, Scott promised us money to badmouth petbugs.  

 

Bill


----------



## mybabyhasfangs

We found the board through Botar's website.  And I am glad we did!

Christina


----------



## Mad Hatter

I was searching for tarantula info on the web - trying to convince my parents to let me get one.


----------



## moricollins

i just stumbled onto this site one day, and am very very glad i did.


----------



## GabooN

I used to frequent the sSnakeSs forums, which I recognize some people here from, there was an invertibrates forum on there. I remember seeing TarCan's avatar of the canadian flag with the Tarantula instead of the leaf, I went to his site a couple times to look at pics. What really got me interested though was Aiden, since he had quite a few and i had seen them a couple times. I can't remember if he mentioned it or if i just googled for info.

*edit* notice my join date is june 2004, a full year before I got my first T (for my birthday may 30th). So i had been obsessing over them for a while


----------



## HaloMiles

I was looking for information on G. Rosea's and I happened to come across it.  Damn glad I did too.


----------



## MindUtopia

Our friends in England (that my boyfriend knows from some cyber war game he plays...go figure) who got us into tarantulas recommended the site to us.  They have no idea what they started!  Now we need a bigger apartment just for the spiders!


----------



## jonnysebachi

*Glad i found it*

I just happened to stumble across it as I did a google search for info on T's.  I am new to the hobby and was looking for help.


----------



## jojobear

I found Arachnoboards while I was window shopping at www.blaberus.com Thank you so much James for having the link on your site it gives me another excuse to ignore the dishes in the sink


----------



## rosemilk

*Going Crazy trying to back track*

I'm going crazy trying to back track how I came upon this forum.  Earlier I was poking around on roach sites, then on the ATS site, then searching for the Schultz guide and somewhere in there I found some reviews on the book, and perhaps that's how I got here.


----------



## Pyst

I found the AB boards mentioned in a different forum. Decided to check it out and I'm glad I did.


----------



## fleshstain

some people in my myspace tarantula group mentioned it....glad i joined....great site with a lot of knowledgeable people on it....


----------



## MORBIUS

I found it through a link on the ATS web site. It hadn't been around the long I think it was in july, but I liked what I saw. And as they say the rest is history. And by the way it just keeps getting better. Props to Scott and Deb.:clap: 

                                                                              MORBIUS


----------



## Bloodletting

I can't even rememer..........


----------



## DragonMaiden

I found the boards while surfing info on T's


----------



## Mice&Things

Had some friends in Canada tell me about it. Great site :clap: and now trying to get on the Canadian side of the forum. Lots of great people on the site along with tones of info.


----------



## Sheri

You're in. 



			
				Mice&Things said:
			
		

> Had some friends in Canada tell me about it. Great site :clap: and now trying to get on the Canadian side of the forum. Lots of great people on the site along with tones of info.


----------



## becca81

I went to the Cincinatti Zoo and took lots of photos of different animals.  When I got home, I realized that I didn't note what species of tarantula I had photographed and began looking for something or someone online to help me ID it, which led me to AB and an ID of _P. regalis_.


----------



## mobster

found it on the other forum. www.palhs.com


----------



## atxchris69

*Thanks Eric!*

I went to a reptile expo in San Antonio, TX and met Eric from e-spiderworld. He gave me a great deal on a B. auratum and told me to check out AB.


----------



## Jeri

Texas Blonde left a post about it on the www.tarantulas.com message boards.

Jeri


----------



## smellyocheese

I'm not exactly sure but I think it was via Arachnopets.com


----------



## Tegenaria

*B.t.s*

I simply moved the lettuce, and there it was!  


Seriously, I was looking for a site on spiders, nit just pets but spiders in general, and someone form BTS recommended this pace!


----------



## Rogers

I was in a bar on my university campus and ran into a guy a knew, former co-worker because I used to work there. I told him I was getting into the hobby and he told me that this is the place to post and get top information...

I believe he goes by skinheaddave... I could be wrong though...he has an awesome collection from what I understand.

He convinced me to join... and here I am, Just me and my G.Rosea lol


----------



## tarangela2

surfing the net, and there it was! :clap: best site i have ever just happened upon :worship:


----------



## silver_sylvia

Well I was at another site asking people this random question about tarantulas and someone gave me this. So far this site has been helpful.


----------



## BigBryan

i registered on BTS but they never activated my acct so i searched for another forum which is this one!


----------



## spinderella

tom from botar by 8's got me here


----------



## Starving1artist

Google search for "T`s" in Mexico yesterday...joined today...spent New Years reading info from this site....starving


----------



## luna

conipto said:
			
		

> I was recruited from Petbugs via personal messages and slander about petbugs' web site.  Also, Scott promised us money to badmouth petbugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill


That made me chuckle... I just finished reading a sticky about spam... 

I found this site after reading everything I could on petbugs.  I was shocked that the site was developed by a teenager.  I was very impressed but after a few visits there was a feeling that that was it.   

Arachnoboards is alive... there is something new every visit.   

I still go to pet bugs to check the classifieds.  I enjoy other inverts and they have some interesting things turn up.      Cheri


----------



## diKe

Through other boards.


----------



## subzero.xml

i discovered the site when i was searching about T's. And i found a jackpot =)


----------



## PA7R1CK

*how did you find arachnoboards*

I was looking around on myspace and noticed a tarantula group which is run by JeKo. JeKo suggested this site to me and I'm glad he did! Thanks JeKo! Currently I have 4 tarantulas and 2 scorpions.


----------



## Pyst

chemosh6969 said:
			
		

> http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1277790



This is the same way I found out about the boards. Been hooked ever since.


----------



## SpiderZone2

Hi,
I found this site thanks to Bruce from the Theraphosid Breeding Project. I just love it.



Feed them well and they will grow!


----------



## tima

*One word...*

...Google.  Well, there was a little more to it than that.  I was actually looking for some new friends (by which I mean Ts -- sorry, y'all!)...and the ABs came up.
Long word, huh?


----------



## JCola

*my friend made me do it.*

my friend had a small collection (which has now grown considerably), and decided that he should get me into it to have someone to split shipping costs with... naughty boy.  he showed me the site, gave me a book, and a single sling, and bam, i was hooked.  i'm now thoroughly addicted to arachnoboards.    score one for him and for me.



Jenna


----------



## RobbinLara

I heard about it through Amber, my fellow 8 legged enthusiast from  www.redtailboas.com  I haven't even gotten a good look around yet, I feel like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## JPD

I found it on the bottom of my shoe.  Thought, hey this looks pretty good, and proceeded to eat it.  Wait, that was gum, I actually found it via people on other boards back in the day.


----------



## Flogger

Through other forum:
www.minaxtarantulas.net/forum

Holy crap there are lots of members on this forum.


----------



## mantid

I googled something, can't remember what it was though, and found this.


----------



## Alakdan

I was looking for scorpion pictures and care sheets.  I googled the topic and came across this site.  I find this site comprehensive and informative since most of the info is first hand experience.


----------



## Squirrelcore8

My roommate had a rosie and when it passed away he got a H.Lividum. He was on quite a bit learning how to keep his new moster and got me interested in the idea. A few days later I was in Erie, PA and saw a 3 inch Costa Rican Tiger Rump and bought her. I joined the board the same day. I now have 5 T's and am addicted to every word everyone of you posts.:worship:


----------



## jwasted

I was googling for Tarantula forums and found it


----------



## cashewman1

Googling for info about my new scorp i had bought That very same day, found the boards, signed up and hooray


----------



## BigHairy8's

I found this place while on Swifts. Thought I'd look in and see what this site had. What I found was great! Nice people, the pics and info on whatever T you desire. Keep it up, everybody!:clap:


----------



## somberloathing

was yahooing for tarantulla videos and i came acroos this  site , got what i was looking for and a whole lot more ,


----------



## usranger09033

I got myself a t a couple of months back and was looking at buying some more but in the sling format and came across Botar (www.botarby8s.com) and he had a link to this site and decided that well, if I was going to invest alot of time and effort into my new hobby I better get onboard with this website to collect vital info on t's when needed, there I said it....


----------



## Stylopidae

Broke my ankle and started getting interested in bugs again after a long latency period. Decided to mine the boards for research and get a T.

Then, my parents/landlords went back on their word. :-/


----------



## TheNatural

I was looking for info about Ts and spiders and the world "arachoboards" just kept coming, so I signed in.


----------



## Just A Beginner

I frequently saw 'Arachnoboards' mentioned on the 'Livefoods UK' forum. When I started working in an exotic pet shop I came here for information and research. Now that I have my own T I've joined. Good forum too, very informative and fiendly.


----------



## FourDeadFish

I was looking for feedback as to which breeder I should send a mature male _ B. emilia_ to on breeding loan.

Reptist's (Brandon) feedback was stellar here (I linked in off of his site) and I started to look around.  Great stuff!   

Brandon just received the male yesterday (5/23/06)!  Wish us both luck in the pairings.

Later,
Paul


----------



## JungleGuts

i think i searched for emperor scorpion or scorpion forums on google or yahoo.


----------



## x Sarah x

Hello, i'm Sarah 

Just looking surfing the net and came across this site, I have kept Giant land snails for over a year now and they are my main focus, i got my first milli in October last year and now have 17 and i got my first mantid yesterday, am really only just getting into insects etc...
I also keep newts, rabbits, guinea-pigs and a dog, i run a petsitting business which is coming along great and am a student at college studying animal welfare which is cool 

wondered if anyone else here keeps GALS aka Giant african land snails? if so what species?

regards
Sarah x


----------



## spydernewbie

Found some spiders in my friend's backyard and photographed them and am now wanting to know what they are and whether they are posionous or not, this seemed like the best forum in which to ask.

**See my question here:*
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=68690



Thank you!!


----------



## scooter1685

*Hm...*

Well I was looking at a web site of someone who sells spiders and scorpions. I was thinking about getting my first spider for a pet, and he had a link to this site for reference about his capabilities as a breeder and dealer. Once I read the reviews and decided to order my first 2 spiders (beautiful A Geniculata, and A Versicolor with a most unusual coloring pattern) I decided that having an account on this web site could be an invaluable source of information to help me in caring for my newest pets.


----------



## pinkzebra

When I was researching about different types of tarantulas and looking up caresheets for the different species, arachnoboards always came up in my search and I always got alot of information from here. Thought it would be a good idea to join since I was learning so much.


----------



## MEXICOYA415

I was looking for info on different scorpion species and this site kept coming up so after a while I figured why fight it.


----------



## Endugu

well one night i sarted my daily ritual practicing the dark arts when a voice blared out "ARACHNOBOARDS!"

jk i was lookin for care sheets found arachnopets that told me to go to arachnoboards


----------



## Joanie

I lurk but I've been here for years.....I came here when everyone flocked over from petbugs and I had no one left to talk to there.


----------



## Arachnoboards

Endugu said:
			
		

> well one night i sarted my daily ritual practicing the dark arts when a voice blared out "ARACHNOBOARDS!"


Wait, you mean to tell me that you heard Scott ALL the way in California?  

;P 

Debby


----------



## CopperInMyVeins

I was googling tarantula care info of some kind and ended up here.


----------



## legsofeight

*how I got here*

*

   I aquired my first tarantula - a chilean rosehair -  and she's stopped eating . so I was looking for more info as to whether or not I should be worried  - and did a yahoo search - and voila !    A great site !*


----------



## falsefoxglove

A quick search on google unearthed arachnopets.com, which inexorably lead me here. I can't remember the exact terms of my search, but I was looking for information on the tarantula I recently, impulsively bought.


----------



## † [sandi] †

i was searching on google for some information for species i am goeing to buy...and than i saw this forum...so why not...and its cool...


----------



## BLS Blondi

*Ab*

I am not quite sure how I found AB...it's been so long.  I have been on this for years and have changed my name a handful of times simply due to being bored of the same name.


----------



## Ewok

I just typed in tarantula forums in the search engine and there it was, arachnoboards.


----------



## johnrey19

TheNatural said:
			
		

> I was looking for info about Ts and spiders and the world "arachoboards" just kept coming, so I signed in.


DITTO..


----------



## JdC

The guy from the pet store where I bought my second/third/fourth/fifth/etc. etc. told me about arachnoboards.  I've been lurking and posting ever since.


----------



## Tcrazy

I was at work on lunch reading a reptile magaizne and  came across the aracnocon ad as soon as i seen it i told everyone that i am going to texas for a vacation.well and i sure am.. then came home checked it out on the web and it mentioned ab/


----------



## caseygabriel

*Searching google for scorpion info...*

Great site, I put a link to Arachnoboards on my website.


----------



## gumby

link on botarby8s.come is how I came by the boards


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Ms Kellygirl got me hooked on the site before I ever had T's.


----------



## Deolok

A friend name Rod who lives in Mexico refered me to this site, telling me it has tons of information and a lot of people who own and know what they are doing when it comes to inverts. hes also known as Bananman on other forums.


----------



## Jonathan Rice

*A friend..*

referred me here because I had a lot of questions about things that just can't be found in books. Growth rates, peronal experiences, misc info, tarantulas for sale. I love this site!


----------



## AneesasMuse

StickyToe sent me cuz I want a T and I have lots of questions, too


----------



## seanrc

*google search*

i was browsing the net for info on T's and i found it. i also saw that Scott from www.scottstarantulas.com was on here also.. so i figured if he was putting effort in this site it must be preety sweet so i joined up..


----------



## lta3398

:} I had just received the second order I had purchased from Chuck @ Botar, and there was a paper with the address, asking me to join. And the rest, as they say, is history........:}


----------



## Becky

Just searching the net for forums really lol and searching for pics of spiders brought me to certain posts so i joined up. Can never be on too many forums eh?


----------



## maarrrrr

Searched the net for T info and i stumbled upon this great site


----------



## mephistopheles

i found out looking for info on veitnamese centipedes.

for example what happens when one bites you.  

im here now  and cant veiw those topics   :dunno:


----------



## bodar

i found this site randomly and of any site on the net ive found this one is by far the most informative


----------



## hollie

*A Newbie*


    Hello, Archnocommunity.  I am really new at this and looking for a lot of information from others' experiences.
   My only spider is, of course, the classic, Mexican Red Knee. Unamed, but very much loved.:clap:


----------



## Drachenjager

i was hunting up info on a tarantula i saw and found this. It seems that this community is the foremost authority on all things invert.


----------



## afterglow

I also had a friend refer me over.


----------



## Junkyard

I found this through Botar's website.


----------



## Remi

*how i found the site*

I found Arachnoboards when i was searching for info on scorpions. 
I'm glad I did... and i bet my scorps are aswell


----------



## martin98

I also found this site thur Botars site.


----------



## Fingolfin

Google, of course!


----------



## mwsfan

Through Google


----------



## novato

I found this site by botarby8s.


----------



## The Shadow

On Facebook there is a group called Arachnokeepers. Steve created the group and linked Arachnoboards.


----------



## Fizco

*Google*

Saw my little P. imperator in a shop and just had to have it  
Spent the next few days researching before i bought it and found this site googling for forums and messageboards.

Glenn


----------



## Laceface

Hooray google! Was researching T's before I get one for (hopefully) christmas! ^^


----------



## kurisute_hasu

Through Google while I was researching info on my T. 
Google rocks my socks.


----------



## tjhammerhead

Through BPruett (Bobby Pruett).


----------



## atrax_robustus!

i was searching latrodectus menavodi. and i found this site i love spiders =)


----------



## bassgod

Google. I was researching about slings...


----------



## la_salle

*uhmm..,,*

my friend told me about the arachnoboard..   

and i found out that this forum is so great,,..:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## goferris

I found out from my friend at work Gumby. it is a great site especially for the beginner spider enthusiast.
good job guys


----------



## rYe

I googled Blue Cobalt and found a thread here from some retards who thought it was cool to put their Cobalt on their face.


----------



## SouthernStyle

Was out lookin' for some new Stuff to add to my ever growing collection of T's, Pede's and Scorps....Just found it using Altavista~


----------



## Selenops

Missed the hobby and had prior awareness of this site. 

And this board turned into a paradise oasis amongst a vanished wasteland.

Call it Darwin's survival of the fittest.

Yahoo and Bravenet old-timers will understand my vague innuedos.


----------



## polphot

found arachnoboards while i was researching an ID for the scorpion which crossed my path in the forest. Been a great help!


----------



## scootz™

I found it while searching google for information on the possible reasons (other than a molt) as to why a tarantula would be on its back.
I came across a discussion on this forum when I clicked on the link, and decided to join.


----------



## funk

I was searching google looking for facts/forums and pretty much anything that would give me some better knowledge of scorpions and how to look after one properly.


----------



## nuclear_zombies

*how i found arachnoboards*

I was advised by a friend to get on arachnoboards to look for other canadian enthusiasts and suppliers. There are several local petstores, but I have found the big-chain stores to be staffed by idiots, and I dont get along with the closest independent guy. I found him to be arrogant and haughty. So, here I am.


----------



## Ewok

I bought an A.seemani a year and half ago, didn't know squat about it, I misspelled tarantula in the search engine, google corrected me, I clicked on the proper spelling and that is when i found Arachnoboards. i still misspaell tarantula sometimes though


----------



## Cockroach_PL

Google helped me


----------



## Kagekumo

i recently bought a P. regalis at a privately owned pet shop in town and notice when i got home that it was rather unhealthy. So i google'd for some postings or T clubs to ask questions. Thats when I found Arachnoboards


----------



## Masurai

through the tarantula lovers group on myspace


----------



## Falyn

Umm thru Bay.. he got tired of me using his account to look at everything lol.


----------



## Ravenous

Google is one.


----------



## rmlee

While googling for ways to get rid of my infestation of brown recluse, I ran into this site.
Pretty cool collections you all have.


----------



## JMoran1097

just happened to find this board while googling for care information on my A.Avic


----------



## phil jones

i am not joking i can not remember how i found out you where hear but i am so happy to be with you === phil


----------



## lunixweb

When I bought my B. Bohemei the seller recommended me this site and when I get into, I remembered that I had been here looking some pics, then I joined to this excellent & great site, thanks everyone 'cause all the information is really useful. :clap:


----------



## MarkS

A member over at ReefCentral.com showed a pic of him holding a large wolf spider. I thought that was the coolest thing I've seen in a long time. I've always wanted to keep a large spider, so I did a Google search and found Arachnopets.


----------



## Aztek

Someone at youtube mentioned it.


----------



## P_e_a_R

googling  

searching for info about scorps


----------



## Aarantula

*Clickin around...*

Just kinda came across it!


----------



## jen650s

*How did I get here anyway??*

I was refered by Scott of Scott's Tarantulas.  I had recently lost my adult male G. rosea and was looking for that new spider in my life.  When I found it at Scott's he sent me here for info. :clap: 

---Jen


----------



## PsychoChaser

*Very knowledgeable department manager!!!*

I got my first T from a big box pet store.  The department manager was a multi T owner.  She answered most of my newbie questions and as I questioned her some more, she told me to double check the facts with others on the internet.

Arachnoboard.com

One Stop Info Center.

Great Livestock Market

Canadian content.


:clap:


----------



## bluetubegroove

A google search. >< " Tarantula Forum " to be exact, I got Tarantula.com at first but HATED how they set up their forum ( And their lack of replies at that. ) This one struck me' fancy and here I are!


----------



## boaboytony5

I was searching scorpion enclosures on google and some brilliant pictures came up from this site, after looking at every single corpion enclosure picture on here; I joined up :}


----------



## RoachGirlRen

I was at the NY/Metro Reptile Expo and got talking on line to a fellow roach enthusiast. I was talking about how I have trouble finding a lot of the species I'm interested in, and she asked if I'd looked on Arachnoboards. When I said I'd never heard of it, she was very much surprised, and wrote down the address right away. Thank goodness she did; this site is _awesome_. Though, my mate won't be too happy with the sudden influx of inverts that will undoubtedly come with it...


----------



## Skulnik

I found my rosie crawling across the keyboard.  Then I looked up and like magic, ARACHNOBOARDS!!


----------



## Pendergrass

doing research before i got my Emp Scorp and found it on google lol


----------



## harrypei

a harmless yahoo search...


----------



## EvilElvis

Hehe I did a yahoo search too, but it was originally for information on keeping tarantulas, not an actual forum. I'm glad I found this place though!


----------



## SynSpyder

The first time I was recommended by an acquaintance, the second time I was linked here from Tarantula Canada.


----------



## CanesGalactica

I found Arachnoboards because of Google... and someone at the pet store where I recently got my newest addition from. A guy there was really nice and very knowledgeable about tarantulas, snakes and just in general everything in the Reptile Room. He was talking to someone about Arachnoboards and well, it came up one day while I was searching for information about my tarantula.. and walla! Here I am.


----------



## Killersquid

My homeroom teacher has 2 chilliean rose tarantulas (I think thats what their called) and I liked spiders before but now I really want a tarantula. I was on youtube watching some videos when somebody said this was a great place to go for info...


----------



## Cyanea

a friend recommended it to me


----------



## penny'smom

From one of the other members on ATS' board.


----------



## Corranthe

*The Long Version*

At my last job, one of my co-workers who was a real nasty person found a really big Brown Huntsman spider in her bathroom and decided to bring it into work one morning in a plastic bag.  Apparently she thought it would be funny to give it to one of her few work buddies as a sort of gag gift.  And when the other co-worker put it back on her desk disgusted, she brought it around to a few other people trying to get rid of it or to get someone else to be responsible for the flushing of the thing.  I knew none of this at the time, because I really didn’t talk much to this nasty person to begin with, even though she sat at the desk right next to mine.

Well, I turned around at one point and saw the plastic bag on her desk.  When I realized there was a living thing in the bag, I offered to take it and on my break I went down the street to Petco and got a little critter keeper and some substrate and crickets and then googled some info on spiders because I knew nothing.  The thing lived.  (Apparently they had also taken outside when they went to smoke and had been blowing smoke into the bag.)  And after it warmed up a bit outside and the little guy/girl had molted once in my care, I let it go in the woods to complete it’s life cycle.

This left a little hole in my heart.  So, I decided to get a T.  Once I picked out my T and it was on it’s way, it was back to the web for some more research via google.  The rest is obvious.


----------



## DMTWI

I was on the Botar by Eights website and found the link to this site listed under informational sites.


----------



## tikichick

I got my first T last week, a baby Curly-hair  (Brachypelma albopilosa), and was searching deviantart.com for pics of other's tarantulas. One of the members wrote me back after I commented on her photo and said I should check this board out. I'm sure glad I did! I've learned TONS already! :worship:


----------



## tin man

I was searching a bunch of care sheets for tarantulas I have or want, and realized that a lot of the information was coming from this site, so I joined


----------



## Mack&Cass

I found this site as a link on Arachnophiliacs, who I had recently ordered a T from.


----------



## Mallard

When I first started in the hobby(my first "T" was a A.Avic) I wanted to learn every little thing I could about this tiny sweetheart. Thats when I found Arachnoboards. It started with a google search and is now a primary source of information. It was the post on Arachnoboard that spiked my curiosity in other "T"s. Next was a G.Rosea, Then an G.albopilosum.B.Vagan...
Now I have 23"T"S spanning 20 species. I am presantly working up the nerve to delve into the world of Poecilotheria. (They Are the only species that really scares my,Dont really know why.)
    jason


----------



## fishwithoutabik

the thought dawned on me that i could actually OWN spiders instead of my kids and i looking at them whenever we passed them in nature. so i started researching and found a myspace tarantula lovers group and they mentioned this board. and now i am here


----------



## bri222

Hey all I'm Briony, I'm from South England  

I want to buy a T soon, but I can't wait to learn more about them first  

Bri x


----------



## NevularScorpion

fishwithoutabik said:


> the thought dawned on me that i could actually OWN spiders instead of my kids and i looking at them whenever we passed them in nature. so i started researching and found a myspace tarantula lovers group and they mentioned this board. and now i am here


can you send me a link of the myspace tarantula group


----------



## Ixnay

Google.com  searching for information about lasiodorides Striatus =)


----------



## Devilkeeper

i found it on google, i think i searched something like 'Myriapod forum', as i needed information about AGB's, and this forum came up. Im really glad i found it, and i will be staying here. 

i just wanted to say, you have an awesome forum here!


----------



## LittleGiRLy

How did i find AB???....hmmmmm..... i don't know...


----------



## BigCatTattoos

I was searching thru websites of people that sell aracnids, and found the link here. I thought it would be a good idea to get to know more on my Rose Tarantula & Emperor Scorpion. Is there a care sheet area on this forum?


----------



## moody

After a friend came back from the Gulf of Mexico with stories of giant isopods I started looking for information about Bathynomus giganteus and whether it was feasible to keep one. I stumbled right into this lovely board and found a thread all about em.
The mission for my BG is still in the works. I've got a massive (I wont even tell you how big, cuz you wouldn't believe me) lobster tank I aquired a few years back, the chiller, and filter.Just working out some kinks with the light and pressure systems.

YAY!


----------



## digital

i was looking for advice and opinions from folks with tarantulas


----------



## Profkrakatoa

The folks at DFW-TAG steered me this way after I found them.


----------



## Brendan

Thaedion told me about it 

He's a cool guy


----------



## tyrant963

i was trying to find stores that sold assassins bugs (white spotted sp.)


----------



## gambite

My Emp died on me, and I wanted to know what I did wrong. Someone on LL told me to try Pet Island on Something Awful, so I bought an account. However, I found it to be filled with mostly dog and cat threads, and not that much on inverts. Someone there recommended this place when I asked about scorpion care and how I had killed my Emp. I check this place out, and loved it. I then got suspended at SA for asking a question about alcohol and drug testing that they thought too menial, and stopped going there.


----------



## nspeissegger

i googled long time ago for "tarantulas as pets" and found the site
i read a lot...and now that i finally got a T i decided to register =]


----------



## omni

I found this site while making my first online T purchase from Kelly Swift's website, www.swiftinverts.com 

I noticed some T dealers don't have a link to this site... Way to go Kelly!!!


----------



## HEADCASE

I found this site while researching my only T so far (B. Smithi) on a site called Reptiles Canada. I'm very happy I came across you guys.


----------



## fastgixxerlv

I've known about this forum for a while I just never joined til I got 4 more T's. Any moderators reading this... Can you email me or post why I cannot add a custom avitar?


----------



## Leadreign

Once i finally found a name other than 'rusty' for the scorpion, i googled it and this was the first link. Looks like ill be spendin time here!


----------



## halfwaynowhere

i was googling about tarantula care, or something like that... i did several searches, and arachnoboards came up in each one. i took a look around, and saw how active the boards are, and decided to join.


----------



## bluefrogtat2

*arachnofreaks*

i actually found it through arachnofreaks,someone on there said i should try this one.wow big time difference.haven't left since,actually on daily
andy


----------



## DrJ

*Haha!*

Well, pretty much everytime I would do a google search or a goodsearch search, I would always end up at Arachnoboards.  In addition to that, I had stumbled upon Arachnopets when I first got into tarantulas...eventually, it all led to me becoming a member here!  I just figured that if there is so much valuable info in one place, I better join up!


----------



## ALberto1444

*HOw I found this Place*

someone from Pethobbiest told me about it.  I do like tailess Whip scorpions more than Tarantulas.


----------



## Mr. Quick

I found this site through google. I googled Emperor Scorpion Enclosures. After searching through many sites I came across Arachnoboards. I must say that it is the best and most up to date forum I have come across. I viewed every page of the Scorpion Enclosures here. I am very impressed.


----------



## sykokid

i was lookin for some information on scorpions on google, 
and ended up here i think.
either that, or i was looking through other sites and it linked here.


----------



## Stick

*The boards are linked in a lot of invert sites.  I was looking at getting into the tarantula trade and was looking at different species to start my collection.  I saw the boards linked so much that I just had to check them out.  I am not disappointed!*


----------



## lychas

i dont know...... :wall: :?


----------



## TheDon04

my friend .. shes soo cool


----------



## spindizzy

I found it via a tarantula group im in on myspace


----------



## mizzi

my friend told me


----------



## Spydaweb

I followed a link on Face Book. :clap:


----------



## ChainsawMonkey

googled some info ond a parabuthus sp. got this charming place.^_^


----------



## Avram

I've googled for "Grammastola aureostriata" and found a thread about bite reports. I am a newbie and I'm scared after reading that thread 

I don't have my own tarantula but I should get one these days... it will probably be Grammostola pulchra as it's good for newbies (guy which sells them told me so)... but I'm in love with Brachypelma smithi and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and I hope that one day I'll have both of them


----------



## Zeus9699

*How I found this site*

I found out about Arachnoboards from John Apple. I had no idea this site existed and now I'm addicted!   I have to go on here at least 4 times a day.  Thanks a lot John!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mark (Animal Magic)


----------



## Life Is Good

*......*

I joined a group called Tarantula Luvers on Myspace and this forum was mentioned.


----------



## Avicularia-UK

I was referred to this forum by a member of www.reptileforums.co.uk

So glad I asked for T forums now otherwise I wouldn't be here!


----------



## Ram!

I googled it up. :clap:

Ralph


----------



## crpy

Reffered by tarantulaspiders.com


----------



## Zoltan

Found it by google a bunch of times searching for tarantula stuff, I think species info mostly.


----------



## jinx

Google led me to this wonderful and informative site.


----------



## Miss Bianca

*Found this place thru a dealer's site..*

I made a purchase @ Tarantulacages.com for specimens AND for enclosures and when I went to post a review it bought me hereeeeeeee YaYyyyy..


----------



## EdStarr

*Spiders have friends.*

While chatting with a friend on another forum I just happened to mention my fear of spiders. He was a member of this site and suggested I join and wise up! Knowledge is power and thinking is cooler than screamming!


----------



## Scarlet

*New Peon*

I found this site by sheer surfing which hit on a thread here commenting on Three Rivers Pets in Indiana (?).  I was looking around for dealers and distributors and somehow ended up here looking at a board I NEEDED to join.

Scarlet


----------



## Nam

*Google!!!*

Well as most people once you get bite with the arachnid fever...I couldnt wait to get more info on the hobby so straight home and google you up THANKS FOR BEING HERE this forum is the BEST!!!!


----------



## bjaeger

A couple months after getting my first scorpion I got the internet and started searching for care sheets and whatnot. I stumbled upon a couple of forums, but they were pretty deadbeat. So, finally, I came across ArachnoBoards and I've been here ever since. I've soaked up so much knowledge from everyone on here and I learn something new everyday.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## reptist

*Ouija*

I was told to come here by a OUIJA board!!! SPOOKY!!


----------



## johnharper

I looked up tarantulas on google and this site popped up as other folks stated now I have  10 tarantulas and my collection is still growing.

John Campbell


----------



## funnybeardy

i am a member of a few english invert forums & this site always crops up during discussions , so i thought i would pop in & see what its all about


----------



## jani taler

My slovenian friend tell me for this site.
And is gorgeous, sow many information, pictures......


----------



## No One

Heard about it on one of our local Forums and decided to come have a look.
I'm very happy i found it


----------



## Warren Bautista

I was looking at reviews from an arachnodealer.


----------



## ThomasH

*Google*

I searched tarantula care sheet on google.
TBH


----------



## Pro_bug_catcher

I got on the Tarantula Canada website, and from there I got here.
http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/English/English.htm


----------



## ZamWiesel

My step-dad recommended it to me after buying me my first T.


----------



## El Viejo

My son told me about it after he found it. That was right after he caught his first T (A. henzi).


----------



## twag

*how i found it*

on accident,really wanted to start keeping a spider and got to looking around for what peaked my interest, didnt want the same old same old . used build reef tanks got a new house with all hardwood floors and didnt want the water, plus i got rid of my ex who hates spiders (i used to breed shrimp and those freaked her out ) so that is the how and the why, also im a NOOB at this so if you see me cut me a break(im talking like days into it)


----------



## ReMoVeR

I have a lil cool addon called "Stumble!"that gets u a random page across all the web deppending on what interests u did fill on it =) i recommend it to everyone who likes to have fun when is bored.
A spider website came. I always had smthin about spiders inside me but... oh well.. I started lookin around and stuff and the Tarantula section caught my attention, when to read it and stuff and got passioned about Ts. A local petstore had a Rosea there wich i said to myself "im gonna get one T" then while i was researching, i found this and got me even more loving the hobby  TAA DAAA

 =) 

cheers

/Tiago


----------



## bhamgreg

google. it was one of the first things that came up when i typed in "scorpion forum"


----------



## Quickone4u

My girlfriend and I were looking for another fish at the begining of the summer but, while looking I spotted a rosie the store had and instantly wanted one. We read up all the info the store had that night and brought her home with us. We wanted to learn as much as possible about our new love, so we started searching the web. Went to google, typed in tarantula info and AB was the first thing that popped up. We came in, started searching, and joined. Now we've added a G.Aureo to our collection and are looking for more to come.


----------



## Tweak Sairaxx

*spartybassoon informed me of its existance well over a year ago, then I finally got around to getting on here.  Thank you sir Joshington, I remember the very first rosie back then that started all this!  *


----------



## Tarantula_man94

google.com


----------



## ChrisNCT

I go to Favorites, then click on Chris's Link's and look for Arachnoboards and there it is    ;P


----------



## CodeWilster

I was doing an image search on google for various tarantula species and ran into this site, I checked it out but was too shy to become a member till I built up a monster spider collection. A couple months later I signed up and I LOVE IT. This is an awesome and well organized forum. Beyond glad I joined!!!!! (I was stupid not to in the beginning) Thank God for google


----------



## lilly

I was looking up a care sheet for my new singapore blue. There is a wealth of information on this site. I thought I was alone! I'm glad to be here.


----------



## t3nLegs

i googled a question adn this popped up. i liked the info and decided to join the community


----------



## bhoeschcod

All i can say is i search for insect forum and then i joined onto here


----------



## jgwhite86

My friend recommended me to here....her name on the other forum is tikichick but I am not sure what her username is on here.


----------



## Boanerges

Google - Tarantula Forums


----------



## binary71

i also found this site through google. I liked what i saw and decided to join. Lots of great info, awesome pics, and nice people here and i am glad that i joined.


----------



## Wickedreptile

i found by accident and i am glade i did I was searching for an Tarantula That i wanted and came across this forum


----------



## jasen&crystal

google lead the way


----------



## mutley100

The son of my local pet shop owners is into T's and told me about it .


----------



## Harmony67

I was surfing for information about sexing my tarantula and found the boards.

Great source of info!


----------



## 12345matt54321

someone referred me to here and arachnophiles


----------



## ShinyNic

I was just searching for a.avic's and this came up a few times. SO i decided to check it out. Oh, and I believe I saw a link in someone's sig on some other board? I'm not 100% certain though.


----------



## Pigeon Keeper

My friend told me about it.  I have been raising inverts for many years but never knew about this place.  So i googled the name and this popped up!  Now i have a place to chat with people.  Instead of talking to my scorps all day!


----------



## arrowhd

Welcome to the boards MO Inverts.  Looks like you live in my neck of the woods.


----------



## centime

I was Googling to find info on salticids, and you guys came up.  Glad I chose that link to click on.


----------



## Sky`Scorcher

I was looking online for private dealers.

After much searching I ended up here.


----------



## El Viejo

My son told me about it.


----------



## veisbier

*Found it when . . .*

. . . I used my google fu to try and I.D. a good sized spider that's crawling around on my celing right now.


----------



## rosie27

googled how to sex from moults


----------



## tabor

google wasn't even around when i found these boards

i think i was using yahoo to search for invert care sheets, which led to arachnopets, which led to arachnoboards. and believe it or not i actually lurked these forums before signing up, so it's been an almost 10 year affair.


----------



## Autumnvicky

I had just gotten my tarantula Eragado. I decided to keep researching his species to learn everything I could about keeping him happy and healthy. I found this place right when I began to feel lonely, being as I'm the only one in the area who likes tarantulas and insects in general.


----------



## DireWolf0384

I was searching for information on C. Vittatus and found the place! I think it was a google search.


----------



## ZergFront

*Found Arachnoboards*

I found this site when I was searching for topics about jumping spiders (specifically Phidppus) since I found two female jumping Johnsons about a month ago. Both are named and one had an egg sac when I found her. Now she has two batches and the other one has a new egg sac.

 To start my introduction to Arachnoboards with a smile, I found this :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY7Ow1OWQww


----------



## epitope

I was searching for the best UV wavelength to use while looking for scorpions (I'm choosing between 375 and 390 nm), and I found this site. I read a few interesting forum posts and I signed up!


----------



## theherbalfox

I was wandering around Google or Yahoo ..one of those.. got lost and ended up here..


----------



## The_Sandman

my nephew "who is a huge spider man fan"wanted a spider for his birthday. i did a search and found this place.


----------



## whitewolf

Google search while looking for T's


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323

*Arachnoboards*

i found the "Arachnoboards" by using "Google". searching for "Tarantulas for Sale."                           thanks Arachnoboards & Google.


----------



## Bardon

googling T.s for sale, and care sheets etc.


----------



## The Spider Faery

I was considering getting a new pet and planning to attend an exotic pet show in my city a couple of months ago.  I read the list of vendors that were going to be there and saw Tarantula Canada.  I thought it was so bizzare that there was a business that sold tarantulas, lol.  At that point I didn't even like spiders...But I was intrigued, and to entertain my 'up until recent phobia', went to their website, looked at pictures, and to my surprise, really liked the picture of a C. elegans and ended up buying one.  But before I did, I researched information online and this board kept coming up in my searches, as well as it was mentioned on Amanda and Martin's website. Now I like lots of different T's and and I'm educating myself on something I never would have guessed I'd do in a million years thanks to this board.


----------



## Cyprine

I found this site through a post on LiveJournal that somebody had made about Tarantula info. Clicked the link, fell in love, and here I am.


----------



## vohnholley

I found the sute while looking through another site called reptic zone


----------



## reptile3

Aundrea who is a member here, was searching for boards, for me.for my Peppered Roaches*Archimandrita tesselata* she found this group on google.

And we both got very interested in Versicolors, she already has one, & I am getting mine next week!!!!!


----------



## DireWolf0384

Its a damn good thing I found this place! Otherwise I would have to rely on pet shops for information and scorpions. I have three species now and will be getting two more different species in the next few days.


----------



## Firedrake15

I heard from it by my biology teacher.  She has SEVERE OCD, and has at least 15 tarantulas, only counting the ones 3 or more inches long.  Then there are over 200 baby G. Roseas, and their father is still alive and well.  Her most deranged students help releive her of them.  Most kids get a personal G. Rosea, and I got a B. Vegan and a mystery spider.


----------



## Spider-Edit

One day, (for no peticular reason besides the fact that my mind likes to wander) I decided to look up spider vids on youtube... perticularly tarantulas

well i saw a vid that really captured my interest and I started to google search all I could about T's, wich eventually led me to this board that I found very interesting.

-The Spider <edit>


----------



## Morrigan

*A fire beetle brought me here*

Hello all, 
My name is Morrigan
and I found this board when I was looking up a fine beetle that I caught in the bathtub
 (I swear! That is where it was...)  I was able to identify it as Pyrophorus noctiluca and it is an awesome beast.  

 Anyway I looked it up on Google trying to find out what the adult beetles eat and found this board. You looked like an interesting community.  Most of my spider friends are the outdoor Garden spider varieties, and bull spiders...  I did have a brown Texas Tarantula for a number of years that became quite tame... 

Someone on this board was searching for Pyrophorus noctiluca to keep,  and I am hoping that person might read this and let me know what to try to feed this beetle, as all my efforts at searching out an answer have been fruitless so far...

thanks all.


----------



## JC

When I first got into Tarantulas, everytime I googled some information on T's Arachnoboards kept popping  up!


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

Google!!!!! Lol I bought me a rosea and was doing research when i came across here.


----------



## mickey66

*How did I find this place....Hmmm*

 Just by luck!


----------



## anikaisbff

Robc Told Me About It He Rocks


----------



## PrimalTaunt

Knew about it for a long time, did some lurking on and off, but joined after barabootom suggested I do so.


----------



## JohnnyAshes

*that loser*

Kyle McPherson


----------



## Riles

*Friend*

My friend has a whole room full of T's. She asked me if I would be interested in buying one. I did some research and choose a beautiful 5.5 inch female Chilean Rose. I then placed her in what is her new home and waited for a warm day to move her. I asked my friend for the best forum and she referred me to you guys.

Riles


----------



## Riles

the roaches that I feed my Chilean Rose live off of dog food until the day before my tarantula is to devour them. Their last meal is then assorted fruits.


----------



## Mycah

I finded this site on Google...


----------



## nickn

I found this site via google.com searching for Tarantula info. Not quite sure what question I typed in led me to here but I sure am happy. Great site!


----------



## Insideout414

I found the board VIA Botar by 8's T-shirt. He used to do the loacal reptile shows he in Mo.


----------



## Abby

*Google*

Hi there, I went on a searching frenzy for information about T's about a month before I got my baby, a Grammostola rosea.

I went from one google search to another and found arachnoboards.  It's been a lifesaver.  I have spent many hours reading posts and looking at pictures of T's and their terrariums.

I love you guys!


----------



## spidertatlover

actually - I was trying to get some ideas for my next spider tattoo....


----------



## Boosting

I found the board via a co-worker, aka beetleman, at the exotic pet shop i work at.


----------



## tony77tony77

you gotta love google.com !!!


----------



## Michael_Green

I was actually sitting on my friends couch watching a movie and another friend asked me if he could use my phone to get on the Internet. I asked him what he was gonna look up and he told me about this site. So...3 days later, I joined!


----------



## paul fleming

I am a BTS member and they had the link there.
This is a good forum which I enjoy visiting and chatting to our American and Canadian friends about all things T related


----------



## Bob The Spider

It was suggested to me from a friend. We both post spider vids on YouTube but I wasn't aware of Arachnoboards  until he clued me in. First question...how do I change my name? Error in entry!


----------



## MissChelly

I found it through a Livejournal community, tarantulalovers.


----------



## AstersKine

Via Boing Boing's link to a post about whip scorpions. I went up a couple levels on the boards, found all the tarantula talk, and _boom_ was hooked


----------



## sinr1one

*:d*

Well I'm sure everyone here has heard of RobC and Jon.. is it 2800? or 3800? I'm not too sure but I watch their videos and learned a lot from both of them. I'm trying to get every valuable piece of information from them that will help me avoid getting tagged!;P  you know bit? yeah...no thanks. My Curly hiar just molted and I'm pretty stoked! See ya at the rat races!


----------



## Venari

I found it through other members of www.Tarantulas.us


----------



## imd12nv

did a search on google


----------



## plo

*Following the light*

I saw this board mentioned on dendroboard and joined my first visit, I didn't even realise I was interrested in all of this:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## AK_Loner

Google FTW!


----------



## Inguan

tony77tony77 said:


> you gotta love google.com !!!


same whey google


----------



## Scolaratari

Found it by mistake during research, not turning back, this forum is a GREAT resource of knowledge


----------



## aluras

My wife found it for me. She said I would like going on a forum,,,so she searched for it and found it.....I set it up and the rest is history.


----------



## marclar

Robc's youtube, thank you so much, I love this site.


----------



## Jilly1337

I was a member back in 2002.  It was a little different back then.  I probably found it through google while researching T's.  When I decided to get back into it, I naturally came back to my old home.  

For those of you that were around then, I used to post as arachnopunks.  My ex and I both used that so I made a new one this time.  Sadly, he got all of the spiders when we split, but I'm having fun starting over.


----------



## leezard

I blame Ollie.

He got me into inverts, and I'm not sure if I found my way here through him or if I found it on my own, but I never would have looked if he didn't keep posting so many damned cool pictures of bugs.


----------



## Achu93

I heard alot of good things about this place on arachnophiles so I decided to take a look. Not to menchin I wanted to meet more people in the hobby


----------



## pwilson5

i got a 30 day ban from another T forum (wont name names) for a REALLY stupid reason... and had heard that this board is full of sarcastic people who wernt so nice... 

i needed my T fix... so i joined up
and for the record you all seem pretty normal


----------



## MrsWTownsend

I did a google search for arachnid forums; this is one that came up.  After reading the forum rules and policies I decided this would be a good place to try out.


----------



## Scoolman

I did a querry on G pulchra and a thread fom this forum came up as a result. I had already oined a couple other forums, so I thought the more the merrier. Lots of experience to draw from between all the forums.


----------



## Zak_Attack300

i found it thru Google.com lookin for P. Ornata slings 4 sale and i just happened 2 find a guy by the name of Mike Ingram on here that had a few so i bought one from him   its my favorite of my collection


----------



## Franko

Just doing research on specific sub-species, mostly Avicularia versicolor. Of course I'm bedazzled by just about all of the Avicularia now. Yikes, what am I getting into.


----------



## Travis K

So let me get this straight...

pretty much every one, minus a few, did a search for something invert related and found AB... WOW!


----------



## kattwild

*A spider t-shirt customer sent me here*

A spider t-shirt customer sent me here.

Thanks , Kathy


----------



## Mad Hatter

Travis K said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> pretty much every one, minus a few, did a search for something invert related and found AB... WOW!


Yep, it happened that way with me too.

That's how I found AB... back in 2003/2004. I did a google search for tarantula-related info and Arachnoboards kept coming up repeatedly. Then I lurked for several months before becoming a member. Good times.


----------



## gromgrom

googling stuff on emperor scorps. 
annnd off of scorpion forum.


----------



## 161

Googled on setups since just started collecting all these "mysterious" creatures. Got a H.Spinifer for 4 months now and gonna have a 1-inch long C.Thorelli coming in another 2-3 days.


----------



## Brachymania

I joined shortly after watching one of jon 3800's vids. Both him and the people on this site were very helpful.


----------



## Redneck

Well.. I dont think I posted how I found this site.. Been a member since August..

But I was searching scorpion information on google.. Found this website.. Lurked for a month or soo.. Then joined..  Been happy I did since..


----------



## sharpfang

*I lurked for a Month 2*

"James" recommended me 2 Forum......I have learned alot about' T's.....and

even about Myself 2! - TY AB & members - Jason


----------



## toxxxic.kitten

My boyfriend has an account here & has sparked my interest in T keeping. =3


----------



## KyuCop

... from other forum ...


----------



## SmallX

Thinking about getting a spider pet. Google led me here, but at the first sight I did not realize what the forum is for, since I don't know the word begin with arachno. After reading the story on the website of taranturacanada, I knew this site is the one I was looking for.


----------



## swampbugg

I was researching different types of Ts and came across this forum. I looked around and signed up!


----------



## krendoshazin

I found this place because I search for images of tarantulas on Google's image search and constantly found myself ending up here.


----------



## mikkwa

I searched for sites with info' on tarantulas and the net kept giving me internet web computer sites. I then went to some of my Reptile Magazines to the classifieds to find something. I remembered seeing one, I found one site that didn't ever go into it's home page, but it did show another site. I entered that site which happened to be Tarantulas.com and it had lots of interesting info' and suggested visiting this site. I did and here I am!


----------



## schnautzr

I was looking for a forum to discuss spiders, so I searched Yahoo! and came up with this great community.


----------



## tarantulaeddie0

*Google*

Looking around for T sites and googled tarantula forums and this was the first one i saw, man it is SOOOOOOOO ADDICTING!!!!!!!!!! Every T I own is bc of arachnoboard, with the excetion of 1 or 2. Great place and even greater pple to sell, trade or buy


----------



## becky89

Someone posted a link from another forum, so decided it was time to join this one as well lol


----------



## smallara98

I found this website cause I was looking for tarantulas and reviews... And this website kept popping up! So I joined, and am glad I did


----------



## PhobeToPhile

I found it as I was looking for information on pet tarantulas as I had just gotten over my phobia of them. It occured to me that it would be a great place to learn information, so I signed up so that I could beast learn how to care for any T I get in the future.


----------



## ribonzz

Just when i think to buy something unusual for a pet, I found this from Google and i'm interested!


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN

well my cousion got a t then i got one and he showed me the site


----------



## Mojo Jojo

I was visiting a different tarantula forum that I can't really remember now.  I do remember seeing some huge flame threads towards this site when it first launched.  I checked this place out and quickly converted.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color

Looked up tarantulas after watching Jon3800.
It was always on google.:wall:


----------



## Trogdora

Referred by my local herp store owner when I thought I had a case of the dreaded nematodes.


----------



## Vespula

Found it on insect geeks. just hung around for a while reading stuff, then I had a tarantula I wanted sexed and joined. Glad I did.


----------



## AshLee

I was going through my recently usual routine of scouring the internet for new information on Solifugae like a mad person, and a link had lead to one of the topics here. I had wondered what the going rate was for a solpugid (though type and family would obviously matter) and there was a topic somewhere on here relating to such. I didn't get my answers, but I did find this site. And since I've never joined a site pertaining to a specific interest, I thought it would be good for me. For once I can be around people who may not despise everything I hold dear.


----------



## death stinger

i just stumbled upon it


----------



## knifeguy

Robc via youtube.


----------



## rig4

web search


----------



## cesar5slater

*Elow Guys*

I find this forum because of my friend on the other forum they introduced me here and then I was quite curios about this forum and then i register here to find out what kind of forum is this..


----------



## Borgimplant

*What brought me here?*

My son wanted a G. pulchra, so I googles it.  The search brought me to AB. I saw a posting from Josh Peters.  Then a few emails and phone calls later with him my T collection doubled.  He was selling many of the Ts I wanted.  The price was right so one supposed shipment turned into 2.


----------



## TheFredz

Google


----------



## Offkillter

Google,google.


----------



## DrJ

Via the ArachoPets site. How I found it (the arachopets site)?  Can't remember.


----------



## robd

I found it cause I was googling trying to find where I could by a camel spider. I had one as a pet in Iraq and wanted to be reunited. Turns out they're not as cool out of their environment and not very hardy either.


----------



## taoyunxuan

chinese people are used to using BAIDU to fing something.

srveral chinese tarantula's group showes us Acarchnoboards.
For example,CTA:}


----------



## pok2010

through somone geting stick on the site and asked if i could assist in getting his money back, and the spiders he sent out.... ever since .. im glad he did ask me to come join and help him =]


----------



## Suidakkra

I found it by watching a youtube video made by RobC. He mentioned Arachnoboards so I did a google and now I am here.  ;P


----------



## bigtoyota

*Common theme*

That seems to be a common theme around here!  I also got hooked on RobC's videos and came here because of them.  That, and the fact that I got permission from the wife to get a T, lol.


----------



## JuGGaL0K0W

umm i got one T, now i have 6.  Most were New World species but then my freind came over and dumped a 5.5" OBT in my hands...  needless to say i wanted as much information as i could about it.  A few googles later and a bookmark and i was a member.


----------



## jt39565

I didn't find them, I'm still searching. What is this arachnoboards you talk about?


----------



## ArachnoYak

Guy at the pet store told me to look online to get more info about my rosehaired.  Almost all the stuff I got with google steered me here.


----------



## ShadowclawFC

I learned about this place from my Zoology teacher. We're studying, at the time of this post, Arthropods, specifically subphylum Trilobita and subphylum Chelicerata- Class: Merostomata and Class: Arthropoda.
He's let us hold and feed his young Chaco Golden Stripes, a young flat-rock scorpion, and showed us some others. Then he said he was going to adopt out the young Chacos, and told us about this site. I figured I'd give it a look-see, and here I am~


----------



## misspage23

I found out about Arachnoboards from a guy i was dating back in the summer time. he breads scorpions, lizards, taratualas and more... i had always loved the hobbie but never understood it until he showed me this website to research on my own! i have just made my own account not jointed with his. so here i go. on a journey of a hobbie to myself 

hope to talk to alota people on here!


----------



## Tazman

For me it was mentioned on youtube  and by a few people on tarantulas.us forum.......and i like what i'm reading so far.......


----------



## Introvertebrate

bigtoyota said:


> That seems to be a common theme around here!  I also got hooked on RobC's videos and came here because of them.  That, and the fact that I got permission from the wife to get a T, lol.


RobC's enthusiasm is contagious isn't it?  If you weren't into Ts _before_ watching his videos, you most certainly were after.

I find that Google searches on captive inverts invariably lead back to this forum.  Its 'ground zero' for the hobby..............in a good way, that is.

Tom


----------



## txgsxr

Suidakkra said:


> I found it by watching a youtube video made by RobC. He mentioned Arachnoboards so I did a google and now I am here.  ;P


Same here, Was checking on Avic sp. and found one of his videos and he said this site. So i jumped on and have not stopped reading or checking out photos yet. lol


----------



## oversoul

Google.pl : D


----------



## MrDusty

Well I've known about the site for a while through quite a few of my friends but didn't join until just recently. I'm usually found on T's US but I figured recently I'd join a few others to broaden my knowledge resources and find more like-minded people, including AB, Stafforshire and so on .


----------



## ArachnidJackson

*this is me*

Google specifically. I was looking for information concerning my T's saw a few forums and decided it would be best to join them and see what kind of information I couldn't dig up.


----------



## BayBredBeardies

Kept hearing references on vids from ROBC!!!


----------



## ZillaPL

Polish type of this site is arachnea.org where people sometimes talk about arachnoboards.com as a largest spider resource in the web, so I came from there in hope of the answers that ppl from arachnea can answer me  now i don't have any questions )


----------



## Beowulf1976

I just googled tarantulas and this was one of the sites that came up. I'm now registered here and at 2 other tarantula sites.


----------



## baconmushroom

google is thy friend indeed...


----------



## Moxie

I read an article on a news site about European Cross Spiders and I found one of the names they listed in the article on FaceBook and she kindly directed me here, though those in my household probably won't appreciate that, but what they don't know won't hurt them...

Someday down the line I might own a tarantula as I held one when I was younger and it was really amazing. Unfortunately at the moment living situations do not permit bugs of any kind, not to mention that my three cats will try to "play" with it, like they do with all bugs, which usually involves them killing it somehow and then eating it. Bug killing seems to have become a past time with them...

Anywho, all my creepy crawly friends shall have to remain outdoors. I am hoping this site will help me identify some of my friends.


----------



## ZoeyRose

My hubby is part of a chameleon forum (for our other babies) and someone on there with T's suggested this one.


----------



## TomM

After I bought my first T (an A. hentzi from KenTheBugGuy), I did a search in Google for a bunch of information.  Nearly every search took me here, and now I'm not only addicted to tarantulas, but arachnoboards too!


----------



## Spikeyness

The joy of google, found another board but it seemed very...dead...carried on looking and found this beauty


----------



## Rob4

My story is a love of ants, not spiders. I'm setting up a business where I can sell different ants, and other various arthropods. There is a wonderfull market kniche just waiting to be filled. The secret sauce details are mine alone, no offence, but I figured this might be a wonderfull opportunity to network with likewise people. Business owners find strength in numbers, and such an excentric revenue concept as mine can only be found amongst bug lovers with imagination such as the many wonderfull people I've read about here.
Back in 1994 it was discovered that the genetic sequence of all arthropods was based very largely on segmental designation. The blueprints of a bug were almost as simple as blueprints for a robot -- and indeed they are natures robots. To everyone's surprise, genetic manipulation of any exoskeletal creature is relatively simple, and they all share the same blueprint formula. In other words, they are all the same exact creature, but with just slight genetic tweeks to the same design.
It is posible to capitalize on this so that one day (and soon) the very same insects that tend to the queen, clean there nest, carry objects around for whatever reasons, they will then be compelled to carry out our orders. By instinct they will clean up after us, do our laundry, repell pests, even replace heavey machinery and tend to our industrial needs (farming, construction, etc.)
Genetic enginering can be incredibly eco-friendly. No more burning gass for that Bachoe (however you spell it), and undustrial developement of the machinery will be just as easy as applying water and watching it grow. One might ask "Hey, Rob4, genetic enginering? What about the reprocusions this might have on the environment?" Then I might say something like "If you pick up an ant foraging for food and take it to another continent half way across the globe, will that ant nessisarily reproduce and become a destructive invasive species? No. That ant is genetically sterile. She comes from a factory called the queen. We can do the same."
Now, I'm not trying to say that I'm going to be selling Rob's patented Ant Maid kits in Wal-mart next year, but I am saying that my money-making endevours are perhaps the first baby steps towards similar futuristic outcomes. I know I'm not alone with my thoughts in these boards and am very excited to hear about your own aspirations and common interests.


----------



## DucknCover

Starts off with discovering ROBC on you tube last year. Had a G. rosea years ago and I always loved T's. ROBC recommended me to Paul @ Pet Center USA for my B. boehmei. When I ordered my T Paul recommended I join Arachnoboards. Both these guys are awesome! So is this site! It has a TON of information when you start digging. So much that I really haven't had to post any questions since I joined last fall. I've discovered alot just from reading here and watching ROBC's vids to give me enough of a foundation and confidence to start caring for more challenging species. Still, all the reading and videos never quite prepared me for that first time I went to house my new P. murinus. LOL...Nothing like one of these little boogers bolting from the deli cup and doing a threat display on top of the coffee table to smack you back into the reality of noobiness.

-Justin


----------



## Axsisdnied

*Yahooing for Me*

Was just Yahooing and came across this site.  Pet Stores know nothing about T's and Scorpions so much research eventually led me here. Very cool and lots of great info here.


----------



## belleghem

*just how i came to be here.*

It started with watching Robc on youtube aka tarantulaguy1976. I then decided after some research that they are typically a very rewarding and inexpensive pet to keep. I then decided to seek out the local pet stores here 2 of which carry t's and picked up my first T Avicularia Avicularia or "pink toe" i'm not sure on sex as it's only 3/4 to 1" long. I had an Aboreal and was instantly infatuated with the lil guy or gal. I then started inquiring online for more T's and after finding out that Robc and kenthebugguy couldn't ship to canada. (i highly recommend them to you ladies and sirs state side as they respond quickly to questions from me and even though they knew i wouldn't be a customer were very helpful.) decided to check my local kijiji (online classifieds website.). 

I then went and located an ad selling Curly hairs (i forget the scientific name.) and after a few emails was set to  make a purchase when work decided i don't need hours to make any money. so i was gonna have to use the savings from my prior paycheck for rent and left a message with the poster about my situation and they were extremly understanding and told me to let them know when i got back to work as he'd hold one for me. I then found that this poster from kijiji is also a member of reptiles canada who in a display of pure class has offered me a few slings free of charge next time he comes into town (he lives close to the city i live in.) and a member of this website and a stand up man if i ever seen one. Thanks again for the great advice and your friendship. thanks again ORO.


----------



## HnnbL

Google, I found some infos about Ts and AB.com was on the first page.


----------



## MrJohn

*A educated decision.*

I poked around the web quite a bit before I noticed a lot or the respected breeders use this site to showcase their work.


----------



## Bumblingbear

Google is definitely my friend.


----------



## Pinhead

A person I bought my _tityus stigmurus_es from told me about this site so I decided to join and take a look. I'm not sure what he's nick is here, but...


----------



## krazy888

I was looking to buy my first T and i was searching a bunch or things on google and this site came up a bunch of times. so i joined it!!


----------



## david30

I just googled some stuff about spiders and the info was situated on this been a member ever since


----------



## OphidianDelight

Back in 2003-2008 I had a MySpace account (before they screwed up that whole website) and was a member of a really cool snake enthusiast group.  I met some other invert keepers through that group and a subsequent group for tarantula and other invert enthusiasts was soon formed.  I dropped out of the social media game for a while and have since desired to be a part of an enthusiast group for the animals I care about.  I remember a lot of the folks from the MySpace group using arachnoboards for information, selling/trading and socializing; long story short, word of mouth.


----------



## striving

*Google*

Found this place by looking up "feeding Jumping Spiders" on Google. Just caught a Bold Jumper while doing some gardening and am thinking of holding on to this one for a while. 

This site showed up and the thread it linked was very helpful! After reading a few more posts, I had to join. My kind of people.


----------



## Martsigras

I have been watching loads of Jon3800's videos on Youtube and he drops the name every so often as a good place to go for information on T's and for discussions


----------



## Leora22

I was told by someone called Jadenkisses on faunaclassifieds about it


----------



## compnerd7

I didn't find arachnoboards... arachnoboards found me


----------



## Alexandra V

Yup. Googled a bunch of tarantula stuff before I got mine and found that it all came from pretty much here, so I joined


----------



## LunarLander

Goooooooooooogle


----------



## 0xA000

Via search engine. Btw I really love the new look!


----------



## choyadgreat

my friend Mike...


----------



## zumbul91

my friend Google


----------



## Mrs Rips

Google search engine


----------



## SteffDavis

My love for spiders was appeared when i first saw the Spider man 2.Then i decided to join a  forum where i could satisfy my passion and love likeness for spiders so i join this forum and    now feeling really glad.


----------



## coco

Dont really remember hehe. But it was a good find!


----------



## helixrose

Googling results for commercial setups for keeping orbweavers, to compare to setups I had been mickey-mousing. Didn't find any kind of setups for sale, but did find a certain reference to a thread about them... 
Awesome board btw, really professional and complete. Well done!


----------



## Rada

Yhats simple, my brother set an account for me.


----------



## jim777

I found the site through 'Jamie's Tarantula's', as she mentioned she was a member here. Seemed like the place to be!


----------



## Valclaron

'Jamie's Tarantula's' Did mention the site, I figured since I as a fan of Arachnids I might as well sign in.


----------



## Arathi

I have gotten accustomed to there being a forum for _everything_ out there, so when my gf brought home a pinktoe spiderling, I googled "tarantula forum" and this board came up


----------



## jayvee089

i found this site throug google ^_^


----------



## MrPolarZero

I was googling for caresheets for tarantulas then I found this forum. This forum is very helpful for new tarantula and scorps hobbyist.


----------



## RobM

i got 4 parahybanas from ChromatusFreak at a reptile show. He told me about arachnoboards said theres some great ppl that know a lot on here so here i am...


----------



## Vorhizzle

Jon3800 on youtube.


----------



## lizardminion

MrPolarZero said:


> I was googling for caresheets for tarantulas then I found this forum. This forum is very helpful for new tarantula and scorps hobbyist.


Same here, except I was googling scorpions.


----------



## Sardaukar

Google; looking for information on P muticus burrowing habits.


----------



## ArachnidJackson

I found Arachnoboards by fiending for more information. I was forced to hold a tarantula by a friend and I was terrified. After the fact, I wanted more. I quickly found some t's to purchase and after collecting a few, I desired to know what they wanted and needed. I found myself searching for information. I found myself here among other places.


----------



## Kungfujoe

I found arachnoboards by googling green bottle blue tarantulas for sale and it took me to the trade and for sale page.


----------



## Mekster

I found arachnoboards by typing "cigarette smoke tarantula" in Google lol.

I will be having my first T tomorrow so I researched if smoking will kill the T's


----------



## JuliaGulia87

Le Google. I was trying to soak up as much info as I could before I bought my first T and this site kept popping up. I've been reading threads for months but finally decided to join about a week ago.


----------



## Arachno Dano

I wanted to know more about tarantulas after I purchased my E. campestratus. I did plenty of research, but after I brought this living creature home to my house I wanted to know more! I couldn't find any good books so I searched the web and I found arachnoboards! 

~Dano


----------



## Anonymity82

Google, google, google, google, google!


----------



## Kris M

Google led to something which led to something which led to tarantulacanada.ca which led me here.


----------



## Jared781

The day before i bought Waldo (B. vagans) I went on Google and searched:  Best Tarantula Forum.... then Wa La!


----------



## NOSIOd

I just Googled "Tarantula Forums" and BOOM! There it was on the top of the page.


----------



## SC Tarantulas

A friend recommended I check it out and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## myprotos

googling for get some imformation of tarantula

but i'm korean so english is very hard to read XD


----------



## ArachnoWolf

Youtube videos!


----------



## grayzone

i found it after i was pushed into the hobby (thankfully) ... i was given a Lp as a gag gift, however , it was labeled as something WAAAAAAAY off.. i was googling pictures of ts, and found this site.


----------



## Porp

I found by googling "tarantula forum"


----------



## RS4guy

Porp said:


> I found by googling "tarantula forum"


Same here, wanted to learn more about my versi sling. Glad I joined, seems to be a great community here.


----------



## Zman181

I was googling Salmon Pink Bird Eaters.   Which led me to (Lasiodora parahybana) and when I searched their care, there it was  

Hooked ever since.  Great forum.  Ever since that day I've NEVER missed a day coming here.


----------



## axl365

*hi*

I saw someone talk about this forum on a youtube video.


----------



## catfishrod69

I found it by doing a web search for tarantula care. I was using YAHOO!!! What is up with everyone using google?


----------



## Robotponys

Googling for first tarantula and visited this forum multiple times. Decided it was a MUST HAVE membership.  I have a ridiculous amount of forum memberships... Even in other countries and hobbies. 

---------- Post added 04-08-2012 at 12:22 AM ----------




catfishrod69 said:


> I found it by doing a web search for tarantula care. I was using YAHOO!!! What is up with everyone using google?


Yahoo is a big no no for me. It kind of sickens me...  Google is WAY better IMO. Like 50x better... All IMO!


----------



## catfishrod69

Yahoo is the only thing i will use. I have been using it since 1998 or so. I see google the same way i see msn, aol, and xbox. But its just an opinion.


----------



## invertman

Google.....


----------



## tdark1

*Scott*

Back in 2002 when there wasn't much around, I was floating mostly around Petbugs and met Scott (somehow, don't really remember, maybe via AIM).  After meeting him, he told me he stated that he was setting up this site and I joined back in July 2002 within the first couple days of the site being up.  Nice to still see some older members still around here!

Cheers,

Rob

P.S. - I don't think Google was even around back then, LOL


----------



## notsobear

Google  : tarantula forums


----------



## Rictus

Through Google... I was on my millionth post of "Velvet Worms For Sale" on there, and the site popped up- I then realized... it needed to become a regular place for me to visit. :3


----------



## maxxxieee

When I first bought my T (a Lasiadora Difficilis) I soon realized that as much information as possible would be great, as this species doesn't have a whole lot of background nor documentation yet that is easily out there.  I found this site to be most helpful and it's great to not just read documentation, but to also share and read other's experiences with this same species.  Thank you!


----------



## Godfather

Well I was researching my spders and someone mwntioned this site in a yahoo question. And that's that.


----------



## Hollow

I just typed in "Tarantula forums" on google.


----------



## Eona

Searching for sites on tarantulas, how to care for them.


----------



## joshb

I found the site through google!


----------



## JadeWilliamson

Jon3800 recommends this site in many videos.  I'm glad I have this in conjunction with his YouTube channel so I can have any of my questions answered.


----------



## Nikki1984

Eona said:


> Searching for sites on tarantulas, how to care for them.


Ditto here.


----------



## AmicusLuporum

I learned of this board from the owner of the pet store where I got my first Emperor Scorpion. I had asked her a bunch of questions about the scorpion, but she said that she had little experience with scorpions and that this forum would be a good source of information on her. So, after doing some research on this site, I decided to join.


----------



## JaketheCorsair

Googled dubia care sheet, then... What are these colorful hairy things? I think I'll get one.


----------



## MarkmD

I just got my first B,smithi sling and was looking for good info, then looked at pics of Ts then under the pic was the link to this site and it had the info I was after then joined up.


----------



## longviewsteven

I have a friend of a friend that told me about it.


----------



## Angelfyr9

I belong to another pet forum, and a member there told me about Arachnoboards.  I had specificly asked which the best forum was, and she sent me here


----------



## Blue Ice

I was Googling way back during my earlier days of Tarantula keeping. Ended up being here again. XD


----------



## VictorHernandez

Before I bought my Emperor, I would google info on them. This site kept popping up, so eventually I decided to join. Great decision that was!


----------



## Boba Phil

I post videos about my Ts, unpacking and re-housing, and someone mentioned these boards to me.


----------



## raleej337

Two weeks ago I'm browsing the net, educating myself about tarantula and I end up here. Now I am a proud owner of 3 slings, a mexican red knee, a chaco and versicolor.


----------



## ZachsdaD

I searched "arachnid" on Tapatalk, looked around and decided to join.


----------



## Solucki

During my research, AB seemed to pop up as results most frequently. Trolled for a few weeks then joined.


----------



## SabrinaBoost

Solucki said:


> During my research, AB seemed to pop up as results most frequently. Trolled for a few weeks then joined.


Same with me, Popped up all over Google during my searches and image searches, and decided to join finally!


----------



## jethrotul

Arachnoboards always came up when searching for T related info on google.


----------



## Redneck101

I was looking for Tarantula information one day and came across this site. Started looking around but didnt join at the time. Then when i got my first T i had some questions i wanted to ask and didnt know where to ask. I then remembered this site and joined!


----------



## ShredderEmp

VictorHernandez said:


> Before I bought my Emperor, I would google info on them. This site kept popping up, so eventually I decided to join. Great decision that was!


Same here, and same with Sabrina and Solucki.


----------



## VirgoVixen82

It came up plenty when I did research on tarantula's, so I thought what the heck, let me sign up, I am always reading up on something and learning more about my 8 legged creatures.


----------



## ocruz

Google FTW


----------



## Katerina

When doing research about tarantulas I always came upon AB. But never took the time to register. I finally decided to make an account after watching a video of versicolors sac growing into little slings and the person mention finding informations on AB. I also joined because Robc,AlexRC, and JON8300 were members  I wanted to get in contact with them! I'm a big fan of their videos!


----------



## BakerBert

Google.......Doing research before buying a new tarantula and this site always was always one of the first hits. 
Lurked/learned for a bit and then signed up.
Now i am the proud new owner of a 2 1/2" B. vagans


----------



## BenH

About 6 years ago when i started getting into tarantulas 
a friend who browses your site told me about it.:biggrin:


----------



## hopeingod

I did a search on Google on spiders for my own learning and stumbled upon this board.  For 25 years I've been a Pest Mgmt. Professional (PMP) for the fed. govt. and like to learn what I can about non-insect pests that I have to deal with in my work.  

For instance, parking facilities can become infested with various kinds of spiders which we control through vacuuming.  We do not spray insecticides as they do not penetrate the egg sacs.  Also,  we strive to use less pesticides both indoors and outdoors over the 50 acre facililty where I am stationed.

Nice site.  Seems like a great hobby.  
Dave


----------



## AshleyM

On tapatalk and never joined then from googling velvet ants for sale.


----------



## Sculpturatus

My brother is actually the one who showed me arachnoboards, but if it were'nt for watching a TV show with ken the bug guy, I most likely would never have taken up the hobby or been so interested in it to begin with.


----------



## RyTheTGuy

I was doing research on Haplopelma lividum. I was really interested in buying one till I came to Arachnoboards and the members crushed my dreams. Labeling them a "Pet Hole" instead I dove into research of all kinds of Ts and bought my second, third, and fourth Ts.


----------



## frosty

I was looking up Redbacks


----------



## Doney

*Hello!*

Hello!
My name's David, I'm from Spain I live in Barcelona, I love this hobby, I think that the tarantules are beautiful animals. I met arachnoboards a few years old searching a new pages or forum in Internet. It seems to me a forum where there are to much information about inverts, in particular spiders. I never posted here, but now I tryed more.


----------



## hairyspideyfan

I Googled a question about T's after watching a documentary about spiders. Then I found myself reading these forums, read Stan Schultz's book TKG, and decided to go for it! I found a T, 2 days later on Gumtree. That was 5 months ago. So glad I did it. I probably wouldn't have even considered a Tarantula as a pet if it wasn't for Arachnoboards! :biggrin:


----------



## seacowst

Ken the bug guy reviews


----------



## naychur

Rob C/TarantulaGuy1976 videos!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antinous

I'm a regular on another forum, and I started taking interest in T's, so I would always search things up on google. Many of the searches lead me here, so here I am! Haha.


----------



## daveymac

I was looking up some information about my new T and this site caught my eye.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sanni

Just googling the Internet about T's for gaining more and more info about my new pet and interest in it and came across this place. Looked absolutely like a great place to get to know more about T's so joined it.


----------



## prairiepanda

sanni said:


> Just googling the Internet about T's for gaining more and more info about my new pet and interest in it and came across this place. Looked absolutely like a great place to get to know more about T's so joined it.


I realized at some point that EVERY tarantula-related search brings up this forum multiple times, so I figured it would be a good one to join


----------



## Angler

I wanted to get into the hobby as well as join a tarantula forum.   After searching the Internet, this one seemed like the best. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DamonM

Was bored, looked for a tarantula forum. Found one.


----------



## NoctuVide

Good old google! Pretty much any T related question I've had and googled, this forum would pop up and would pretty much be the source of my answer!


----------



## Zequoia

Google led me here and this has been the best resource on the list so far!


----------



## KamikazePyro

I was looking for info on rose hairs and found this site. Lucky.


----------



## Antimony

I found it while researching care for my new gpulchripes sling. This forum had the most usefull and crossreffrenceabley correct info


----------



## Cynicallia

I am here because I was blessed with the world's best mother. My (immediate) family always had "fringe animals", so no one was surprised when Ma said to watch the mail for a few boxes of tarantulas. Excited, though? You bet. She mentioned Arachnoboards then, and has suggested using this site to hunt for information a few times when I've had problems or questions. I have three tarantulas, and I raise my own dubias and superworms. I used to have giant African millipedes, and sometimes I'll snatch a centipede or slug from the garden to be a short term pet. AB has so many experienced, well informed, relatable members that I feel confident that I will always have help or support if I need it. Pretty much, I came here because this is something I needed. I stay because it's something I love.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG

On another board, a member wanted to get a T. Someone suggested and hot linked Jamie's. I looked around her site for a bit. It sparked my interest and I started Googling names of Ts to find a beginner approved species. Google lead me here and another reason why my wallet stays empty was hatched.


----------



## MichelleLynn

I ordered some D. Granti grubs from BugsInCyberspace.com, and Peter suggested Arachnoboards to me. I've been benefiting from it ever since!


----------



## Dark Nexus

Searching for help with DKS


----------



## BigDaddyBruce

I bought a scorpion at a pet shop spontainiously (My girlfriend talked herself out of a tarantula, but Bruce is much better) and started researching as much information that I could soak in as soon as I could. This website came up in a google search so I figured I'd try it out. I'm hear for friends and good tips to keep my Emperor alive.


----------



## Earth Eater

Google, was looking for a nice forum... Found this, registered, success!


----------



## Loptylop

surfing on youtube and found this


----------



## Spepper

I collected 2 Yellow-Spotted millipedes, and liked them so much I decided to keep them.  While I was researching everything I could find on the Internet about millipedes and how to care for them, Arachnoboards popped up again and again.  Finally I joined, because I wanted to learn things from someone who wasn't trying to sell me stuff.  I just wanted plain old-fashioned advice, and I got it here!


----------



## Lucidd

Hmm a few months ago, I had stumbled across someones blog about keeping jumpers. I became almost instantly obsessed with spiders, and began surfing the web with lots of questions. One of those questions brought me to the true spiders section of this forum, where I've almost exclusively remained. I'd like a T eventually, but as of now I'm learning a lot from other arachnids.


----------



## Steve123

One August night in Arizona my son found a tarantula walking on a dirt road. He asked if we could keep it and I said yes. As most of you probably have guessed, that tarantula was an dehydrated, male A. chalchodes, whose days were numbered. My son noticed he only had seven legs. Rough life. We thought we'd try to breed him. One thing led to another and here is one place we landed.


----------



## jthorntonwillis

Glad you made his last days less stressful....





Steve123 said:


> One August night in Arizona my son found a tarantula walking on a dirt road. He asked if we could keep it and I said yes. As most of you probably have guessed, that tarantula was an dehydrated, male A. chalchodes, whose days were numbered. My son noticed he only had seven legs. Rough life. We thought we'd try to breed him. One thing led to another and here is one place we landed.


----------



## Zcreator

I was trying to find some Hapalopus sp Colombia for sale and sellers on here had them for almost half what they were offered for at Petcenter or Ken's.  Didn't know about arachnoboards when I started keeping T's, but I'm glad I have them now that I am expanding into the faster and feistier species.


----------



## Mariner1

I was watching Jon3800 on You tube and he showed the website in his video.


----------



## Arachnofska

I was trying to find some tarantula mating info on Google and the first link listed led me here.


----------



## stefalex

I know about arachnoboards from some other sites witch i'm a member .


----------



## Mi Xing

I found it while doing the initial research before purchasing my first tarantula.


----------



## Mclan

We took our t's in to find out gender and when we found out that we have a freshly mature male we were told to go on here and find him "A Lady Friend" soon. As this was the best place to breed our rcf G. rosea.


----------



## SPIDERGRL

My boyfriend mentioned it would b cool to have a tarantula. I am a member of other animal discussion boards and searched tarantula discussion board and decided to take a look at what a t required. After getting 4 tarantulas in one deal, I decided to make a account since I'm on Here r every day anyway. Also, I am doing a deal with someobe through the board so want to comment on the awesome customer service I've been receiving lately


----------



## rosea

i was watching jon3800. and told said about this place


----------



## Tomoran

Several months ago, after deciding that I wanted to get some more tarantulas to keep my old rosie company, I started to do some research. After following several links that brought me here, I decided to just stick around and benefit from the staggering amount of knowledge dispensed on this board.  

Tom


----------



## HEk9

I found it on Google. I'm about to get my first T of many many T's


----------



## pyro fiend

*note if your not into long storys skip my post lol *well iv guesting around this board for like 5 years lol. im the type of person who does research research and more research. i know about alot of animals [tho am by no means even close to smart with arachnids i cant name scientific names period with these suckers..]  iv always been into anything with scales and tails. tho the only insects i have are dubia and mealies. i still creep around here...For example currently im bored at work and have nothing better to do lol so why not read up about animals, and find out other problems i might, maybe run into WHEN i get a real pet bug [or pet hole lol] and see other peoples dedication and enjoyment in keeping exotic animals 


i originally came across this from word of mouth/finger i believe from a python forum. its been many years. probably even 4 years im not sure. cant be 100% because i never made a username.  many moons ago wiel doing research on animals before i bought them. i constantly ran into a few people who owned T's or pedes and theyd mention "bug board" "arachnobored" and a few other things. both in forums and over the mic on games... eventually my curiosity for the strange got ahold of me. never been afraid of spiders. iv often found myself watching a house spider or a wild tarantula scurry about and just start thinking.  so i found myself trying to find "bug board" which ofcourse was there way of abv. arachnoboard.. and all i found was peoples dried bug collections being showcased... after about 3 more months of my routine animal research to decide what reptile/amphibian fit with both my desire and capability. it hit me "arachnaboards is a site name!" :sarcasm: i never said i was smart btw ;P

i poked around here many a months for either days or months before i decided arachnids where not for me at the time as i didn't want to accidental kill it, nor get killed by my family... many more years i pop in and out. and now 10 snakes 3 lizards and a ton of rodents[not meals] later i decided i NEED a bug :3 so im back up to my neck in knowledge. as to not offend anybody i never made a name asking stupid questions "what bug is for me" i did it the better way...hold onto your chairs for this one.... i read other posts [oh my lord a noob using the search bar.. gaaaah!]   and made a post once i decided what and how many im getitng. now i figured id say hi *waves*

*btw* sorry for the life story guys i feel a story is better then just saying "just happened apon it from word of mouth" plus to me a long winded story can have more meaning then a 3 word reply :3


----------



## Jon95

Led here by that youtuber "Jon3800" he's like a Tarantula OG! haha, and hey! my name is Jon too so there's a connection  this board is nothing short of awesome!


----------



## moleman1980

It was Jon3800 and RobC Tarantulaguy,that got me back in the hobby.
And the Alex080 old video rants and awesome video's from both of them.
BAM'' BAMM ''BAAAAM.LOL


----------



## cold blood

I have recently and finally decided to get a little more into the t game.  I have had a rosehair for about 12 years (she was a full grown adult when I got her), but have always longed for t's with better color and a better appetite.  My girl recently went 13 months on a fast.  In my search and research (which I tend to do obsessively), arachnboboards continually popped up.  I then investigated and found it was a world I didn't know existed.  I'm in frigid Wisconsin and literally have never met anyone else with an interest in t's.  I really liked the dealer reviews as well as all the hands on experience offered here.  I found this site about 3 months ago, now I'm on board!  I recently acquired a b. smithi, which is just over an inch and I also have a ravenous little 2.5" g. pulchripes I'm really enjoying so far.  Looking at another 5-7 fairly soon.  I'm regularly on fishing sites similar to this where I am the teacher, I look foreward to learning a lot here.  Thanks in advance y'all!


----------



## Ghost Dragon

The shop I usually buy from pointed me towards this forum.


----------



## oooo35980

I found this board by googling things like "How to remove urticating hairs." and "Can a tarantula eat too much?".


----------



## Tongue Flicker

I googled tarantula forums and boom!


----------



## tarantulagal

My first time using Arachnoboards I was in desperate need of advice for molting problems. I searched "tarantula stuck in molt help". This was two or three years ago!


----------



## Josh Young

I found the board using google while reading up on spider behavior, taxonomy and husbandry.
I have found myself reading here for a few years now and chose to join recently.


----------



## oddT

*googlers*

same as everyone here, GOOGLE


----------



## druid8783

I think I originally joined the boards in 2003 or 4 when researching on how to care for spiders (google of course..lol).  I got out of the hobby in 05 and am getting back in!  YAY!


----------



## Micrathena

I was trying to find information about an Argiope aurantia that had recently bestowed upon me the gift of eggs. I had seen the forum before, but never really cared (that seems like blasphemy now!). I realized that it was a community of people like me, and joined. Now I go here first for spider information! 
By the way, more blasphemy here: I had no interest in Ts at all before joining the boards. They seemed boring to me, perhaps because I knew next to nothing about them. (Not sure why that would make them boring...)


----------



## bigt0006

Found it through ballpythons.net

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VanMichael

My friend on an ant forum pointed me here for information on centipedes and scorpions.


----------



## LythSalicaria

Jon3800 and I believe TarantulaAddict on Youtube recommended this forum in several of their videos. I might have also read a few topics on here before I got my first T in the process of doing research, but it was the recommendation of experienced Tarantula owners that sold me on setting up an account.


----------



## Graham Jones

I followed a link on the British Tarantula Society Forum. I liked the look of this place and decided right away to join to see what I can contribute. I am an experienced T keeper. I have had T's for 34 years!

I look forward to making some new friends.

Cheers,
Graham

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76

I was researching how to care for my C. Rose and have been lusting for a GBB for an least 2 years before that. This forum comes up in almost every search on any topic relating to just about any invert I've ever tried to research. I've read the posts relating those topics. So when I got my Rose sling a month and a half ago, I lurked for a couple of weeks and then signed up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darthcider

Another tick for Google, plus it being mentioned as a good source of info, help and experience in lots of Q&A stuff online.


----------



## Newt1

I was looking for a place to buy some tarantulas. I did a search and this place popped up.


----------



## PanzoN88

I need to overcome my fear of spiders, so all the informational videos and websites recommended 
Arachnoboards, and four months later i finally got serious and joined up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scipizoa

Well i wish i could give Google credit  but today credit goes to the admins of  these board and them setting up Tapatalk.  All i did was search for emperor scorpion in Tapatalk and up came AB.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abby79

Youtube. Was watching T vids. and arachnoboards was mentioned by several users as the best site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Marschang

I was on another board, with very little action. but at arachnogthering I heard one of the "experts" ask another person if they were on arachnoboards, as if it was a natural step one must take if you are in the tarantula hobby, like it might be where all the cool tarantula kids hang out. So I came here to see what I was missing.


----------



## Snoo

A friend of mine got me into the hobby & said I should join AB. Also was mentioned in some vids I watched.


----------



## TopHatTarantula

A few years ago I was searching for information about tarantulas and I found this site. It took a while before I decided to make an account, but I'm glad that I did.


----------



## TheInv4sion

I asked a friend where I should get my T's and they told me to avoid the LPS and just check "the boards". I joined Arachnoboards and don't regret it one bit


----------



## Draketeeth

I've seen this forum off and on for several years through various search engines. It always seemed like a fairly helpful and informative place. Decided it was finally time to join this community.


----------



## BoehmeiCali

*I love it!*

I think I stumbled upon it on Google.


----------



## horanjp

+1...hahahaha....Every dang google search I did to answer my initial spider questions. Reading is fundamental.


----------



## sdsnybny

Just want to say this is one of the most informative forums on T keeping Ive seen on the web, thank you all for the many contributions
 to this addict....hobby. Found Arachnoboards from a YouTube mention.


----------



## SoulSpiegel12

I discovered this site through researching Ts and watching T videos. One of the greatest sites I've ever found and now that I'm in the hobby I'll certainly be using this site a lot more.


----------



## Sentinel

Jon3800 and my own research.


----------



## MrsHaas

Random searches kept landing me here


----------



## MrDave

A post on reddit in the tarantula subreddit made it to the reddit main page. That post led me to the subreddit itself, which mentioned this board. I quickly learned what an excellent board this is, with so many giving so much time to answering questions.


----------



## scott99

Sentinel said:


> Jon3800 and my own research.


pretty much the same way I found this site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderbesideher

"The Google"  of course! 

Really over the years, nearly everything i Googled about tarantula care would come back with at least one result from Arachnoboards... Finally I figured "I better join that place!"


----------



## Blue Jaye

spiderbesideher said:


> "The Google"  of course!
> 
> Really over the years, nearly everything i Googled about tarantula care would come back with at least one result from Arachnoboards... Finally I figured "I better join that place!"


Exactly the same for me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireSpider

I was Googling to find out why my rose hair was playing "the floor is made of lava" in his cage (the substrate had a bit of moisture, of course). I lurked for a long time before joining, reading hundreds upon hundreds of threads and gathering tons of great information, but finally had to join the conversation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pancakensyrup

I found this place like every other place ive found...Google lol ghosted for a day or so then decided to join up lol


----------



## Hisserdude

Years ago I was researching ground beetle care, and I stumbled upon a thread about someone trying to keep a Dicaelus species. From there on out, if I wanted to see how to keep a certain invert, I would type the name of the invert and then put "Arachnoboards", cause it seems like if a invert has been kept in captivity before, there is usually a post about it on this forum!


----------



## FatMommaT

I found this page by googling "good tarantulas for beginners."  The video Jon3800 made about beginners and T's sucked me in and he mentioned this site!  I also bought every book he suggested in the vids!  Haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pipp

I was looking up millipedes for sale and I ended up here.


----------



## Ratmosphere

Hearing people on different forums and social media sites always saying "Check out my account on Arachnoboards".


----------



## Radium

Was looking for bite reports so I'd know what to expect if the worst happened, and realized this is an excellent font of information about arachnids/reptiles/insects (and shiny pictures).

The irony being, of course, that the only _A. geroldi_ bite report so far is by me.


----------



## Ellenantula

Probably told story before.... was looking for a Blue Singapore -- figured if I was gonna get first T it may as well be the one I wanted (NO -- did NOT buy a Singapore Blue!) but found this online pix in google images and it wouldn't' let me see pix until I joined the forum with the pix; so I joined AB.  Wrong forum -- never did get to see that Singapore Blue pix,  but I did join the most amazingly helpful forum ever!  Helpful enough to know that Singapore Blue is NOT a beginner T.  Anyway, "happy accident" as Bob Ross would say....  lol 
Very devoted to AB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Illusion

A thread on here came up when i was googling something, and i explored the forums a little and thought it seemed like somewhere i'd like to join, I've been on some UK bug sites but they all seem to die away, everyone just uses flippin' Facebook now.


----------



## XLNT

I tried googling for info on Latrodectus, this site kept coming up. There's more I could scribble here, but the first sentence wraps it up.


----------



## Sodaboy1978

I was told by wife Seezilla, who was told by Rob C. Because Seezilla wanted to get into the hobby and I followed.


----------



## HUNGRYBEASTS

i've been seeing arachnoboards on google everytime i am searching for tarantulas, scorpions and other inverts then i found out that they also have facebook page so i join there first and then decided to sign up here after a week.. i just want to be surrounded with people around the world that like what i like and collect what i collect! =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInv4sion

I was watching a RobC youtube video for fun (before I was into the hobby at all) and he mentioned AB. I eventually googled it and found this site. Didn't join until I had about 4 Ts. No regrets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Cada

Although I've had my scorpion for over a year and a half I tried to search for forums with Google and got 0.  Just last month I got a corn snake and quickly found www.cornsnakes.com.  I asked there if anyone knew of a similar forum for scorpions and someone replied with this URL.


----------



## Crispy Alex

The pet store guy told me


----------



## Neymar Jr

Saw a video from Robc about wet molts, got curious and Googled. Came across this board.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Neymar Jr said:


> Saw a video from Robc about wet molts, got curious and Googled. Came across this board.


Robc? Tought about a Leo Messi advice :-/


----------



## Toff202

How do you not find Arachnoboards? It's all over the place on Google.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Neymar Jr

Chris LXXIX said:


> Robc? Tought about a Leo Messi advice :-/


Wait what?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Neymar Jr said:


> Wait what?


lol, joking. A soccer joke one. Leo Messi and Neymar Jr play together in Barcellona.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eek

My 3-year old son recently developed a passion for spiders. We watch endless lines of youtube videos together. The more we learned about tarantulas the more it became apparent that we should own one. Naturally, being a cautious fellow, I began to scan the internet for useful information. I kept finding references to this forum and finally decided I should be an active member (as well as get a T sling).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spookyspider

Tom's Big Spiders page


----------



## DalugnirCC

Good ol' Google led me here from research I was doin'. Think you guys were one of the first results I believe, so that's cool 

Sought you guys out because I had a bit of an odd question on the cuisine side of things for our spider friends (long story).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schmo

I found it googling for info about Florida Ivory Millipedes and joined up a few weeks later so I could chat to fellow enthusiasts. 
It'll be nice to talk to someone about tarantulas without them going eeee why do you have them/you should stamp on them/they're disgusting etc etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zed21

I was googling various species of latrodectus and more specifically care for various types and ended up finding this forum. Pretty glad I found this place given how much neat info there is.


----------



## CindyMoon

Same as most people here, through Google. Most questions I had led me here, so I ended up registering. Plus, most of the info I found that seemed legit, was here.


----------



## Williefloda90

I've known about arachnoboards.com for years (circa 2006) but That was 10 years ago and I wasn't so sure that i'd fit in. I was new to the hobby 10 years ago. I feel more confident in my knowledge now. I had forgotten all about AB for a while, and when i went looking for someone selling a Cobalt Blue, and it brought me back to the good times i used to have waiting for the day i'd fit in amongst people like myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

My husband had joined the European arachnology boards (something like that) and I was trying to find it, but found this one first.  Can't say I'm disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanda

I stumbled across arachnoboards quite by accident about six years ago while Google searching something or other bug-related. I don't remember what it was anymore, but most likely it was either care sheets for something I'd recently found/purchased or trying to find a good place to purchase additional bugs. For the first five years or so after I joined, I didn't really participate much - just posted a couple of questions and lurked around, searching the forums for information as needed. Honestly, I felt a little intimidated to just jump in to the discussions with all the people who were so much more knowledgeable than myself, but this year I finally got around to participating actively and - while it can be an incredible time-suck - I am enjoying it immensely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nephrite

I introduced to Arachnoboards from a complete stanger, from about a year and a half now. Here I was at Petco, about a week into my first tarantula, G. Rosea, buying some feeders. While browsing through, I met someone also looking through some feeders. We had a conversation, on what pets we kept. Coincidentally we both cared for T's! I was fairly new to the hobby, so this guy introduced me to arachnoboards, where I fixed false info I got about T's from other sources, and met this great community to learn and laugh. I really wish I asked that guy for a name or something back then, he's probably on these forums right now, but I just don't know the lovely fella that brought me here sadly. But whoever you are in these forums, If you ever read this post, Thank you!


----------



## Zsofia

I was Googling for info about some T species.


----------



## basin79

Google at a guess. I came here to sign up recently to find out my username and email address where already being used. Had no idea I'd signed up.


----------



## USMCVET

I was directed here by TarantulaSam on Youtube when I was watching one of his videos.


----------



## magicmed

I walked out of a pet shop one day, once again discourage at the price tag listed on the 2-2.5" b. Smithi (149.99) sitting in a horrible tank with water gel as its only method of getting water, I thought...there must be a better way?

I heard a voice emitting from space itself, or so I thought, I could see no one around, nothing in sight. It is only now that I realize the goddess herself directed me to these forums, she invited me.

You know, and google

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## IamKrush

Rob c videos


----------



## SicSemperTyrannosaurus

Was thinking about getting a T, so I went to my friend google for info and found the board.


----------



## bluecatfish

Google Search. I don't remember the exact search words, but I had decided I wanted a Brazilian Black and was looking for more info on them.


----------



## compnerd7

I think I posted in this thread a few years ago... but what the heck I'll go again because I need the active member posts haha.

The answer to the question is quite simple and stupid for me.

Google


----------



## AmberDawnDays

I belong to a few Facebook groups and in one of the groups a girl posted a pic of her newest T addition. I just loved her pictureson and some videos she was posting. I talked a lot with her and she answered a lot of questions I had. Eventually she told me about this forum, since I had expressed my interest in getting one for myself. She said to come here and I'd find all the info I needed. She was right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RickHedge

Was researching for what T I wanted to get, to get myself back into the hobby.
This site showed up at the top of the search results. I've been lurking for a few months, decided to officially join today.


----------



## TimTarantula

ilovebugs said:


> I'm just curious to know how most people find out about the boards.
> if you used google or something, what did you search for?
> 
> here's my story:
> 
> I had a lab with a guy a few years back, and we became good friends and I had told him about my T(one at the time) he got interested and got a few. one day he showed me the boards, we wasted many a day looking at pictures of T's and reading bite reports.
> 
> about a year later I remembered it and joined up.


I found it just by searching for information about T's.


----------



## Panda

I just discovered this forum from Facebook!


----------



## socalqueen

I'm new to the hobby, but my fire was ignited by my soulmate/best friend/partner in all things awesome/love of my life. He collects scorpions and centipedes, he took me to a reptile show and the madness began. He was talking about Arachnoboards here and there, and how informative and cool it is, so I decided to check it out! And here I am, I love being able to talk with so many people, get advice and input, and share my journey. I've been introduced to so many insects at this point, that I have my next 10 planned out lol. Thanks for creating amazing site, and to everyone who has been so helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

i had no idea what this place was when i first found it, but i made a free account for the heck of it, i than learned i knew way less than i thought about tarantulas and stuck around. ive learned more in the last year than in my 61/2 years of keeping combined. this is the place to be if you are interested in owning a tarantula or want to talk to folks about the hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## checkmate

Made an account back in 2013. Lurked for 3.5 yrs and eventually got my first T in 2016. Have three Ts now and looking to get into true spiders and possibly reptiles.


----------



## tAngents

I just did a Google search for "best tarantula forum" or something like that and this place was the first place listed.


----------



## Marcus58

I found it completely by accident while researching tarantulas, glad I found it.


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Hi
Am new to the site and found the link to this site on a site or tarantula dealers.
I am a first timer looking to buy my first tarantula.  Joined this site to connect with others, tips and support.
I live in Canada and decided on getting a tarantula at a reptile show I took my son to. I held a Golden Knee female in my hand and she was so comfortable in my hand she didn't want to leave it.  It's like we were meant to be .  
Hoping to get to know a lot of you.


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Marcus58 said:


> I found it completely by accident while researching tarantulas, glad I found it.


That is how I found this site.


----------



## salticid

I first saw it doing research before I got my T + nearly every spider person I've talked to has recommended it.


----------



## SDCPs

It has the most active myriapod forum in the US!


----------



## Ungoliant

I found it by Googling for _Kukulcania hibernalis_ care advice back when I was new to spiders (before I had any tarantulas).


----------



## RepugnantOoze

was collecting wc spiders for a couple months. wanted to i.d. a wolf spider i found (RIP). this place seemed like a good choice. then i learned about tarantulas..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StarStuff79

I found out about the boards by scouring YouTube for spidey videos. The Dark Den is an amazing channel and although he needs to work on some of his jokes I appreciate all of his work. He has mentioned Arachnoboards several times throughout his videos and that's how I found myself here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

dude I dont even remember


----------



## louise f

StarStuff79 said:


> I found out about the boards by scouring YouTube for spidey videos. The Dark Den is an amazing channel and although he needs to work on some of his jokes I appreciate all of his work. He has mentioned Arachnoboards several times throughout his videos and that's how I found myself here.


The dark den also got an profile here called @petkokc He`s a very cool guy. He got some really great and informing videos. Welcome to the boards BTW.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX

I don't even remember how I managed to find this site in all honesty, but this isn't of relevant, my friend.

What is of relevant is that *I've found *this site

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f

Chris LXXIX said:


> What is of relevant is that *I've found *this site


Couldn`t agree more my friend <3

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## petkokc

StarStuff79 said:


> although he needs to work on some of his jokes


Wat joks U no like? D:

I have no idea how I found it, probably while doing research (googleing "best beginner tarantulas" xD).
But it is cool to see that I pointed someone here 

*edit: LOL this thread is sooooo old*

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## boina

Actually some people I talk to online about spiders pointed me here. A bit like: 
'Oh, stop pestering us, go to Arachnoboards, you'll find everything you want to know' (well, not really, they never said anything about pestering ). 
And I was like:
'A forum???. You got to be kidding me!!! A forum is where arogant show offs, who know nothing, yell at other show offs, who insist a different way of knowing nothing is the only right way to nothing. .'
But they persuaded me to at least have a look and I'm glad I did

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StarStuff79

"Wat joks U no like? D:"

Lol...

In your "Second Pairing, Transfer, and Centipede" Video, at the 4:30 mark you decided to display your singing skills for us...... "Let it go" "Let it Go" 
In your "New Year Special Feeding" video, at the 7:47 mark You decided to give us "sad news" 
In your "What Do You Think Poecilotheria Enclosure Idea" video, at the 0:08 mark you decided to show off the juggling skills you dreamt about. 

That's just to name a few. LOL. I still love your work bro and I look forward to your videos every week. @petkokc


----------



## Venom1080

StarStuff79 said:


> "Wat joks U no like? D:"
> 
> Lol...
> 
> In your "Second Pairing, Transfer, and Centipede" Video, at the 4:30 mark you decided to display your singing skills for us...... "Let it go" "Let it Go"
> In your "New Year Special Feeding" video, at the 7:47 mark You decided to give us "sad news"
> In your "What Do You Think Poecilotheria Enclosure Idea" video, at the 0:08 mark you decided to show off the juggling skills you dreamt about.
> 
> That's just to name a few. LOL. I still love your work bro and I look forward to your videos every week.


who are you talking to?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Garth Vader

Venom1080 said:


> who are you talking to?


I believe they are talking to @petkokc about The Dark Den videos on the youtube.  

I found this board by searching on google for information about taking care of tarantulas and I am so glad that I did!  I had no idea what I was doing and so many people helped me out.  It's been close to a year and I have learned so much!  Y'all are awesome.  It also helps to have discussions with people who are interested in Ts because most people I know in real life are not interested at all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StarStuff79

Venom1080 said:


> who are you talking to?


Sorry... Still new to all of this but I was talking to @petkokc


----------



## Venom1080

StarStuff79 said:


> Sorry... Still new to all of this but I was talking to @petkokc


No worries haha 
Just reply to one of his posts next time. He won't see it if you don't.


----------



## petkokc

@StarStuff79 Damn, I didn't expect a list XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## StarStuff79

@petkokc It's all love bro. The jokes are still a part of why we love your work so much. Don't stop trying to make us laugh.


----------



## Haitian Joe

After i had gotten my Grammostola rosea I went to YouTube for videos on care seen vids from Eulersk who's vids really been helping a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaturbyfill

I found Arachnoboards while searching for a reputable dealer to buy tarantulas from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ondottr

Found it just Googling random stuff about tarantulas while preparing to get one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

The Googles brought me here in the summer of 2013, before I got my first T, a G. pulchripes sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manga Rachnid

I joined through recommendation by Greg Rice on YT (z32upgrader on here).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zdillon

Hello i found the website for a local reptile shop in Lodi Ca. names great valley Serpentarium back in 2007

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stugy

Was trying to figure out how to get back into the "exotic pet" hobby as I used to be a huge reptile lover and for some reason ended up searching up scorpions and somehow got here. Immediately made an account and began asking questions eventually leading to buy my first scorpion.  Well I think that's how it went xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duriana

Pft I don't remember. I think it was something to do with researching Jumping spider care and it popped up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Isabel Erazo

ilovebugs said:


> I'm just curious to know how most people find out about the boards.
> if you used google or something, what did you search for?
> 
> here's my story:
> 
> I had a lab with a guy a few years back, and we became good friends and I had told him about my T(one at the time) he got interested and got a few. one day he showed me the boards, we wasted many a day looking at pictures of T's and reading bite reports.
> 
> about a year later I remembered it and joined up.





I recently became interested in purchasing my first T and I wanted to do as much research as possible before I got one. So, every time I searched something I needed information on arachnoboards was the top option. I became obsessed with this site because there was so much great information so I decided to create an account and then I purchased my first T Tuesday. I am very excited to watch her grow. )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrisUpNorth

I googled the scientific name of a spider I was researching, and bam this came up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## doodleBug

After surfing the web for various things I noticed most of the results took me to something on the arachnoboards. I'm already a member of a few equestrian forums and tend to find them helpful at best and entertaining at least. Figured I'd better sign up cause... why not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IamKrush

Google

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScutigeraJine

I found it after seeing people say that many users on the site is unethical(feeding live rats) and I ignored it because they're not my inverts so it's not my concern then after a couple of months I was looking for information on tarantulas and this site kept popping up, I decided to join now because I declared that just because someone feeds live doesn't mean the entire site & Everyone is horrible. It is a very useful place for information, if anything I have't found any other site that covers all insects/arachnids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

It seemed like every single google search I did for my first 2 Ts (adult G rosea and OBT sling) linked me to AB for helpful threads.  I lurked on AB for months before finally joining.  And it still took me a few months after joining before actually posting -- I was shy posting in such an already established forum.  
I credit the information I've received here for my better husbandry practices and successes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhysandfish

I think i was researching slings a year ago and i stumbled upon it but never made an account because T's werent my interest then. Why times have changed .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnR

After I got my first 2 Ts from Repticon, I went online and Google for T forum sites and this site came first on the search result... Been a lurker for few weeks, just learning and getting more T knowledge, and finally decided to intro myself the other day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerFishman5675

by Looking for info on jumping spiders

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Swede Baboon

Well ... i saw someone mention AB
on terrariedjur.se (swedish site for reptiles/spiders and whatnot)
Decided to check it out and been lurking here since....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

from basin79 on RFUK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haavard

In a comment section on youtube, I read about the horrible, arrogant, knowitall, elite over here. Its one of the less flattering things about human nature, called jealousy. This always happen when someone creates something truly valuable like this place. 

Of course, when googling spider related stuff, Arachnoboards always appears among the hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caprica19

I was interested in getting a tarantula.  A lot of my questions were answered here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie

Haavard said:


> In a comment section on youtube, I read about the horrible, arrogant, knowitall, elite over here. Its one of the less flattering things about human nature, called jealousy. This always happen when someone creates something truly valuable like this place.
> 
> Of course, when googling spider related stuff, Arachnoboards always appears among the hits.


What, I didn't prove to you how horrible, arrogant, knowitall, and elite we are yet? 

Gotta crank my sass dial up, I'm doing an awful job!


----------



## Haavard

miss moxie said:


> What, I didn't prove to you how horrible, arrogant, knowitall, and elite we are yet?
> 
> Gotta crank my sass dial up, I'm doing an awful job!


Someone new will come along, for you to welcome in, and my sore bottom will heal in time


----------



## Chuck131

I did a Google search (can I feed baby scorpions meal worms) and this board was in the list. There was another board but it is running scripts so I don't go there anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sharkfiend

I have recently become infatuated with the Taranchula hobby. I research immensely and watch YouTube videos daily. Upon watching The Dark Den channel, I came across a DIY video for an eclosure that was originally posted via arachnoboards. The link was provided and so, here I am. 

Cheers!


----------



## eggcellent

I found this via a google search. 
I was looking for a place to get help with a baby spiderling I won from an expo. While I used to raise orbs and other kinds of spiders as a kid, I am not that familiar with tarantulas haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miss310

Simple Google search for tarantula forum


----------



## poptarts

Google search is how i fou d this great place. I used it to help me with my first T, a rose hair i named aburame. I have returned to this wonderful place in the hopes i can get some help with my new goliath bird eater, shino.


----------



## MiCks023

Before starting with the hobby i've googled on best beginner T's and got here via Tom Moran and vogelspinnenforum.nl


----------



## CAZoghbi

AB was an easy find on the internet concerning tarantula husbandry.


----------



## Dents

I found the forum after watching a few youtubers.


----------



## JillGig

Every time I google a question..this site pops up first.. ;-)


----------



## JeepguyP

Long time scorpion lover, found this looking for more info on my latest addition, Texas big-Bend digging scorp


----------



## Noah Loiselle

I found the Youtube channel Dark Den a few weeks ago and have been fascinated and hooked so to speak ever since. I found out about the forum when Petko, (the channels owner and creator) mentionned it and decided to sign up right then and there.


----------



## Queen Isabella

I was referred here in search of T. P. Known as philth on here. Can anyone help me find him please. I would like to talk to him before it's too cold.


----------



## cold blood

Queen Isabella said:


> I was referred here in search of T. P. Known as philth on here. Can anyone help me find him please. I would like to talk to him before it's too cold.


You can tag anyone with the @ symbol...as in @Philth

Now he will get an alert to this thread.    He's a good guy and a very knowledgeable keeper with extensive experience.  Good guy to know if you are starting out.

You can even click on @Philth to display his information on the site.


----------



## miss moxie

cold blood said:


> You can tag anyone with the @ symbol...as in @Philth
> 
> Now he will get an alert to this thread.    He's a good guy and a very knowledgeable keeper with expensive experience.  Good guy to know if you are starting out.
> 
> You can even click on @Philth to display his information on the site.


....expensive or expansive-- or maybe both??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

miss moxie said:


> ....expensive or expansive-- or maybe both??


Neither...stupid spell check...*extensive* was the word.


----------



## Queen Isabella

Ok so I can say I'm looking for @Philth and he will get an alert. An that way he will know I'm looking for him? If he checks the post , correct.? Thanks.


----------



## Levi The Human

I found arachnoboards.com while searching for Bold Jumping Spider keeping information. Since then I have been researching Tarantulas and using the vast resources available here to jump start my spider keeping knowledge. I am thrilled to have found such an active and large community to join.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mersch

I found this site when doing a search on google after buying my last t in 2011  The best  forum over the others out there. I haven't been around in a few years after Mr T passed. Love the new lay out and the upgrades!  Now it's time to get another T or 2, so came back to get some ideas.   After poking around here the last few days, such a great site for newbies and seasoned keepers! Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Queen Isabella said:


> Ok so I can say I'm looking for @Philth and he will get an alert. An that way he will know I'm looking for him? If he checks the post , correct.? Thanks.


This is correct.  You can also click on it, and bring up his screen shot and from there you can start a conversation...many have it so a message sends an alert to their e mail account as well as the alert system here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grumpycow3

i was researching and then is signed up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

grumpycow3 said:


> i was researching and then is signed up


Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Prophet

Found this site while expanding my interest in emperor scorpions. Good info so far and glad to be apart of such a different community..


----------



## scott lane

Hello all i first heard about arachnoboards from a youtuber that i watch called petko his channel is the dark den love it  anyway he talks about the boards every so often to i decided to check it out and here i am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Scott and Debbie scolded me for not joining , a week or two after they created it...I wasn't sure it would replace petbugs!!! LMAO!
I still prefer the forums over FB...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Queen Isabella

scott lane said:


> Hello all i first heard about arachnoboards from a youtuber that i watch called petko his channel is the dark den love it  anyway he talks about the boards every so often to i decided to check it out and here i am


I love the Dark Den videos. Any other good ones you recommend?


----------



## scott lane

for him my response is all of them but it really depends on what u want his first videos are in croatian with subtitles but i think about 10 or so videos from the oldest he starts speaking english but tell me what u want and i can link some videos


----------



## GenXtra

I came here via Jon3800 on YT. Kudos to him for using quite a bit of my vacation the last few days watching his informative vid's.


----------



## Marvinxox

I found the arachnoboards because @petkokc mentioned them in one of his videos and as I wanted to be able to inform myself more about the Hobby, I joined the boards.
Well... now I have one C. elegans and three more additions should arrive soon, so I have to say that the boards helped in striking my fascination for These creatures and in destroying my fear of them.
These crawlers aren´t that creepy after all...


----------



## NatureJay

Found arachnoboards while searching for the species of scorpion found on my island.


----------



## Meebles

When I got a T for the first time, I wanted to know how to properly care for her. So I did a lot of online research and found arachnoboards


----------



## Arachnid lover

I am looking into getting some tarantulas and scorpions so I googled tarantula and scorpion forum and this was the first site that came up.


----------



## Pa1hall65

I fell in here years ago, but just didn't take the time to sit down and do my profile. Looked up and used a whole lot of great information through the past 8 years or so.


----------



## Arachnid lover

scott lane said:


> Hello all i first heard about arachnoboards from a youtuber that i watch called petko his channel is the dark den love it  anyway he talks about the boards every so often to i decided to check it out and here i am


I found the Youtube channel The Dark Den a few weeks ago. I  love his channel. He has a lot of really great content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deb60

ilovebugs said:


> I'm just curious to know how most people find out about the boards.
> if you used google or something, what did you search for?
> 
> here's my story:
> 
> I had a lab with a guy a few years back, and we became good friends and I had told him about my T(one at the time) he got interested and got a few. one day he showed me the boards, we wasted many a day looking at pictures of T's and reading bite reports.
> 
> about a year later I remembered it and joined up.


My daughter keeps Ts as well
and told me about the site .


----------



## Pa1hall65

I started a google search on T's and ended up here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anaximandre

I found it randomly a few years ago and I was like uhhh, what's this about?!
Forgot about it until I started looking into Ts recently and looking at channels such as The Dark Den.


----------



## Callysplace101

It's the old story, girl meets boy, boy has T's, girl likes the T's, girl becomes besotted with the T's, boy and girl buy more T's and girl finds the forum while googling about T's.
Happening all over the world as we speak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JeremyRay75

I had been trying to get my wife to agree to let me have a T. Three years later or so she finally said she couldn't stop me which was close enough to a yes for me. so i watched  a lot of YouTube videos and i believe it Tom or KC spiders that were talking about the boards. So later on i join. i also have joined a few discord and Facebook groups about T's im always learning something it seems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Emerson

Hello all,
I research pretty much everything in my life especially if it costs money or I'm just bored! I research before buying and sometimes not till after (tisk tisk but I'm willing to say a large percent of people spending currency have made the knee jerk research after purchase)!

I research/seek answers on my arachnids on a multitude of sites including this one...a reoccurring theme was noticed (this place for accurate/reliable) answers. Time to join! Thanks for all the "unknown to y'all" provided help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MissOrangeHat

My boyfriend got me into T's and I was doing a tad bit of research and stumbled onto here. And here I am, on this lovely site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ahimoto

helo. i made ceramic cave and water tank , and want to show for tarantulas lovers. found this forum in google


----------



## HOPE OF ALL

Ëmmm,I'm from others recommed。。。Now I a little like the place

Sorry,please allow me ask how I taranrula chat post reply?


----------



## narwhalica

I'm in quite a few T groups on FB and this forum is recommended often so I thought I'd join up. I haven't been a part of a forum since my goth days XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

I found arachnoboards shortly after I got my first T and was forced to Google "Why does my tarantula keep filling his water bowl with dirt?"

Answer: He's doing spider stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Elenaa

I found this site a few days ago when I was researching spiders because I want to get a Tarantula soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## m8chan

I was looking up info and questions on jumping spiders and ended up here. Since I had one when i found this site, i decided to make an account. I also plan on getting a T in the near or distant future!


----------



## Tearsacid

I found arachnoboards years ago when watching RobC's youtube vids after looking up some enclosure ideas. Tarantulaguy1976 which I'm sure most of you guys know about. I sure wish he would upload some more vids. Entertaining & knowledgeable guy for sure. 

Love this place too nightbreed! Looking forward to becoming a part of it


----------



## Gkunn

I found arachnoboards when I searched the Old and New World Tarantula


----------



## MintyWood826

I just googled stuff about tarantulas a lot of what I searched led to arachnoboards.  Also Tom Moran of Tom's Big Spiders recommended it.


----------



## Golmas

Heard about it when  I was in the hobby before


----------



## MikeofBorg

I found these forums by watching YouTube videos. Tom's Big Spiders, Tarantula Haven, Deadly Tarantula Girl, Exotics Lair, Dark Den and others.  They mentioned this webpage so I came and visited.  Love the site, great folks ready to help beginners and experts alike.  This is probably the friendliest forums I have been on, even friendlier than the Ham Radio forums I use (us old farts argue a lot about pointless stuff I guess) =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aremeshi

Reddit.


----------



## Pyxie

I found the forums when I was doing a group "amazing race" in which I could get 500 points for holding a tarantula. That many points was enough to kick me in HIGH first. I went to the local pet shops and asked to hold their Eight-Legged creatures, but none would let me. Being highly competitive, I didn't let that stop me. I went right online a bought one. That'll show them.. not let ME hold one.. Imma get my own. Problem came when I had a tar a rule and no idea how to keep it. After some quick searches, I ended up here. I won the race too, AND got three more tarantulas. I suppose I am hooked now.


----------



## Cororon

I found the Arachnoboards a couple of times when I was trying to pinpoint the species of spiders I've met. This place is a valuable source of info thanks to its members!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StarPum

I've been planning to get a tarentula as soon as I'm settled home and spent HOURS ripping my eyes off and reading tons of pages about how to care for them... When I found arachnoboards and realized that I could interact with a whole community, I registered and knew I'll come back later when I'll get my first T!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DJGinger

ilovebugs said:


> I'm just curious to know how most people find out about the boards.
> if you used google or something, what did you search for?


I was looking to save a stunned spider that was literally dropped on me


----------



## Jahee

Google, after trying to figure out what to feed mister Spidur.


----------



## Bearded Warrior

I came across mention of the boards while watching an episode of The_Dark_Den.  Petko was scrolling through the forums and made reference to them which made me think I should check them out myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sschind

The thread title reminded me of one of my favorite jokes

Waiter "and how did you find your steak this evening sir"

Diner "I just lifted a piece of lettuce and there it was"

As for how I found this site, probably through a google search but its been so long I really don't remember.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## InvertAddiction

My ex had an account on here before we got together and he's the one who introduced me to AB.


----------



## netherguard

I was googling around to learn about keeping the random spiders I find in my house/yard as pets and I stumbled across the boards. They've been very informative!


----------



## atronic

Like most people I found this board by googling about. 2 spiders deep now and Im fascinated by this hobby


----------



## MissG13

Arachnoboards was recommended to me by some one in the tarantula collective group (Facebook). This has been one of the most informative places on T's that I've discovered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David McCreary

I was looking for a place to buy a tarantula after I found one that was crawling on a leg span of about 10" up onto my back porch. It was heavy, all black, and had an impressive presence. With a piece of cardboard I gently scooped it up and placed it in my garden. The spider showed no defense and wandered off never to be seen again. The next day I went web surfing for a T and found this wonderful site. The overall end result is an A. seemanni that abides in a vivarium I built, sitting on the edge of my desk.


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak

I just kept trying to look up species of spiders and kept seeing arachnoboards, figured I’d join bc I wanted to ask some questions and comment on some stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Seraph

I was researching how to care for a tarantula and I came upon here seven years ago. I have only been a member for a few months though.


----------



## Gerbear

I found AB looking for information on what a good beginner species would be, and for Canadian dealers of said species, and the remainder of the story can be found in the historical archives.


----------



## kingofall

I found it from a google search for Heterometrus Spinfer


----------



## Arachnophobia4353

I found it because i was googling different species of tarantulas.


----------



## Andrew Clayton

I found it googling info on Tarantulas something I don't do now because of this it's like the Google of the tarantula world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Villagecreep

ilovebugs said:


> I'm just curious to know how most people find out about the boards.
> if you used google or something, what did you search for?
> 
> here's my story:
> 
> I had a lab with a guy a few years back, and we became good friends and I had told him about my T(one at the time) he got interested and got a few. one day he showed me the boards, we wasted many a day looking at pictures of T's and reading bite reports.
> 
> about a year later I remembered it and joined up.


I found this site when looking for info about jumpers


----------



## Vanisher

15 years ago i was at the peak of the hobby, keeping hundreds of tarantulas and breeding alot! Then it was not hard to find AB. Now i am just keeping around 10 spiders for fun! But it is still alot of fun and very intresting! A bunch of new speicies has entered the hobby since then!


----------



## LorsWildlife

I found it through my T breeder, Scott, 20 years ago but have made a new account recently since I hadn't been here in so many years and couldn't remember my old info. So yeah  He still has a useful website at scottstarantulas.com if anyone wants to add it to their resources. Great forums here, though.


----------



## wchen48

I found it when I google "tarantula forum"


----------



## TarantulaTrey

I was actually on a Tarantula sub Reddit and I noticed there wasn’t much traffic on there. I searched for some Key words and I saw multiple people telling the OP’s to try Arachnoboards because there is much more traffic and much more knowledge. I just wish there was an app.


----------



## SimonSZ

Found through google along with a few others. After lurking on several, it seemed clear this board had the most activity and the information I was looking for.


----------



## Tortuga

Found a tigrosa grandis and then found this site using google searches to ID it and get some basic info.  Didn't take me long to fall down the spider hole


----------



## Newspidermom77

I found it googling the million questions I had about keeping tarantulas! It seemed like for every question I could ask, I would find the answer here! Well I finally got my first tarantula so I figured it would be a good idea to join!


----------



## DustinTx210

From Google


----------



## Urzeitmensch

Google + one of Petkos videos.


----------



## JohnnyBoy83

Google, looking into beginner tarantulas, lots of useful threads from here popped up. It's been immensely useful in helping me make up my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan

I found arachnoboards.com on Google. I was looking to get into the hobby and stumbled across this awesome forum! Great advice here and helped me decide to get my first t (brachypelma albopilosum sling named Dozer for obvious reasons).


----------



## JasonB12

Watching Dark den vid he said it was a good place to find info he wasn't wrong


----------



## WillemJovner

I really enjoy it. It is awesome knowing there is a tonne of information available right here. Got my first Parabuthus Transvaalicus 2 days ago and hope to learn more


----------



## WiltedRoseGold

Well, I’m still pretty new in the hobby. When I was doing research before I ordered my first T, 
I obviously had basic husbandry questions. The fact of the matter was whenever I searched up a question regarding my Ts, usually one of the threads here on Arachnoboards would come up as the first search result.


----------



## velvetundergrowth

About 10 years ago, while searching for info on Scorpion husbandry during a Spanish class. To this day my invert keeping skills outshine my Spanish speaking ability...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Phoenix G

I was walking and almost stepped on a tarantula a few months ago. It was just..there. And still. So I picked it up and decided to keep it as a pet. (Yes it is a New World species LOL.) Flash forward it has laid eggs (confirmed female!! Hahahaha!) and I'm trying to expand my collection by trading the slings.

It's been a wild ride going from "I know nothing help" to "I know something about THIS species.."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Craven Sapphire

I was severely arachnophobic and youtube was mean and had a thumbnail of a T molting and I remember being shocked that they molted like snakes (which I always liked) and watched it and initially wished I hadn't.  
Then I got a sick sense of curiousness and went ahead and searched other tarantula videos because I was embarrassed for freaking out about a video and came across Exotics Lair and later on Dark Den. 
Watching their videos slowly and surely got me over my arachnophobia and I joined some tarantula groups on facebook and someone commented about this site, so I looked it up and went ahead and made an account.
Don't have any Ts yet, but I'm hoping to make my first purchase soon.


----------



## Phoenix G

Craven Sapphire said:


> I was severely arachnophobic and youtube was mean and had a thumbnail of a T molting and I remember being shocked that they molted like snakes (which I always liked) and watched it and initially wished I hadn't.
> Then I got a sick sense of curiousness and went ahead and searched other tarantula videos because I was embarrassed for freaking out about a video and came across Exotics Lair and later on Dark Den.
> Watching their videos slowly and surely got me over my arachnophobia and I joined some tarantula groups on facebook and someone commented about this site, so I looked it up and went ahead and made an account.
> Don't have any Ts yet, but I'm hoping to make my first purchase soon.


It's an invective fascination that turns into a love!! Personally I don't agree with certain parts of Dark Den's channel but I like that he cooperates with Exotics Lair and they trade. What species are you getting? No one says you ever have to touch them. You don't even have to watch them eat (the crunching) if you don't want to, so they are fascinating look-at-me pets.


----------



## Mbuch

I've wanted to keep Ts since I was maybe 7 years old. Finally 30 years later I have a couple! Found the site via Reddit recommendation, since the sub there isn't super active. 
Happy to be here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythdefied

Was Googling for the specific venom type carried by the Hogna carolinensis. Still haven't found that, but found an old thread here on the species.


----------



## schmiggle

I was on a wild YouTube spree, and I came across a video of Oliver something-or-other showing off a 2' hererophrynus batesii specimen in a museum (I think I had looked up "largest arachnid). I looked up Hererophrynus batesii and found Michael Seiter's pictures on here. I lurked for a while, but eventually bought a whipspider and joined up when it was acting difficult lol. No one has been able to get rid of me since.

Reactions: Like 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

I acquired a feisty juvenile Heterometrus species yesterday from a reputable family owned pet store and sought more info on its care and specifically identification it was sold to me generically as a Asian Forest Scorpion. I plan to expand my collection to include more scorps and other invertebrates and lizards.


----------



## Tuisto

Its blatantly everywhere on search engines, thankfully.  But sadly so are a lot of caresheets that stress HUMIDITY and for every species..while seldom mentioning the ventilation aspect.  Oh well...  Glad to have found this place!


----------



## Uial

I watched Tom Moran to help me overcome my Arachnophobia. He mentioned the forum as a good resource. I was a silent participant for a long while. Just reading about the T's fascinated me. And when I wasn't scared of spiders anymore I decided to get a T. Now I have seven

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

I had an Aphonopelma seemanni for many years, named her Terri. I lost her, many years ago, when a blizzard took out the power in my classroom over Christmas Break. I've missed her...

I now have several Aphonopelma hentizi, 2 mature males, 1 mature female and an immature female. I had given my students a research topic on tarantulas...when I read over their reports, this site was mentioned in several of the reports. I lurked for a few weeks, and now I've joined.

I recently purchased 5 GBB slings, to show my students how varied tarantulas can be...and now, I'm afraid I'm getting hooked. I'm already looking at purchasing a few more...after my current slings have put on some size.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Patricia Grindley

A guy who was selling slings on Craigslist suggested I use Arachnoboards as a resource to learn about keeping T's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## LBC

BACK ROAD REPTILES AND EXOTICS EXPO.


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

Mostly from googling about amblypygi  I kept ending up here so figured I might as well join!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rlb0wma1

So a few years ago I got a spider. I knew nothing about them and had a terrible fear of them but the tarantulas just intrigue me. I got it at an expo. The guy told me it was a Goliath pink toe which I’m not sure is even a real T now. It was about 4-5 inches. I decided I was going to give it some wild grasshoppers that I caught on some family land that I knew hadn’t been treated or even walked on in many years so I thought it was safe. Well dummy me didn’t even think about parasites which I should’ve known about since I have reptiles. Well my spider loved them but unfortunatly they killed it. I ended up giving my spider parasites. A few years later I decide to try again but this time I wanted to do everything right so I researched and researched and stumbled upon Tom Moran. He has taught me everything I know. I now have two slings and want so many more and now I know I have the information to make right by my old spidey. So Tom Moran brought me here to learn even more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PGRVII

Mostly doing research for possible tarantulas to keep,and from certain you tube video recommendations. Good variety of keepers to source from and kinda pick through to see what may work best for you.


----------



## VinSpawn

Googling for informations regarding scorpions  then "poof!" I'm here .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezonantVoid

Arachnoboards found me

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Rhino1

For years and years almost everytime I searched crawling related stuff on the interweb I would see the Arachnoboards Google suggestions, and I simply dismissed it as I assumed it was all just foreign or exotic species that wouldn't concern me.
Wish I had joined here a long time ago, the knowledge and inspiration I get from here is amazing, not to mention all the great ppl I've met.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rhysie

i was googling for information on caring for isopods!! skipped past arachnoboards a few times and finally clicked on it when i was looking for info on breeding them ^_^ really glad i decided to check it out!


----------



## jnet

I was referred by a friend, I was trying to find information on invertebrates that were allowed in Canada, so I read through a ton of posts here and came to the same conclusion most of my fellow countrymen have. But that was before I was introduced to the Vinegaroon! And then I couldn't get this girl out of my head

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Suspect

Found this awesome place through Tom Moran's channel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clickbait

I've had a growing interest in arachnids ever sine I joined r/vinegaroons roughly a year ago, and few weeks back I was trying to find more information on amblypygi and a few google searches eventually brought me here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr SkyTower

I wanted to know more about scorpions and how to take care of them, and the wealth of info on here was probably the best place to come to for all of that! I lurked in the scorpion forums for about a year before I joined up as a member.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica Danielle

Round of applause for Tom from *Tom’s Big Spiders! *I found out about this forum through his blogs & podcasts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mason79

I found it doing research before purchasing spiders.   Found so many contradicting care sheets for c. Versicolor, I decided I needed to find someone who actually has them.   Glad I did too.  I would've kept my enclosure at 80% humidity and probably killed the little thing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OzzakInEire

Tom Moran channel sent me here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shampain88

I just googled what the best spider forum is some years ago lol!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PatientFangs

Got curious about owning a T. Saw Dark Den and Tom Moran. Started religiously listening to Tom Moran's Podcast


----------



## Slappy

Googling information for my blatti/vermi composting bin. I found some posts from here that were very helpful.
Apparently my account is 5 years old, so I must have come on when I had my Vietnamese centipede and tarantula.


----------



## Aron W

Melmoth said:


> Googling for sites with info on centipedes.The rest is history


Same here! I love centipedes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EpicEpic

Arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Encyobvtoy

Wanted to buy Ts and found this.


----------



## AvicBud

I was searching for care on avics XD glad I did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melissa McDonald

Yeah I got on safari asking about my 24 Year old Chilean Rose saw it’s legs & carapace  splitting, I figured as old as Rosie was I didn't think she would moult  again, she hasn’t in several years. Yesterday I noticed her spinnerets working to lay a mat. This morning she was on her back not moving all day, figured she was on a death curl. That’s when I got to this group. Did not know there was such a thing. Glad you are here


----------



## HAUSAMANN peter

I Googled, jumping spider forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemannnni

Some dude on Reddit who had the very true advice that people here knew their stuff. My god, its night compared to day with how the two forums compare in information.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## katgtv

Hi everyone! I'm kat 
I found it thru google, when I was searching for the best beginner species .. this August I will have one year with my gbb; the first T I got and now I finally joined because of all the great threads and wanted to see all  the cute T photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Dust

Oh just a simple Google seach while I was researching information about Spiders. That's all really, quite boring.


----------



## InvertNix

I was researching for one of my inverts can't actually remember which one though and this site popped up.


----------



## Stevedercoole

Yesterday I looked for OBT bite reports out of curiosity and welp, now I'm here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## birdo

Windchaser said:


> I found AB doing a google search. As others have said, the rest is history.


Same here ! Google hard a lot of contradicting info so I’m grateful it at least led me here.


----------



## James Sudlow

I found AB while looking on Google for information on breeding P.  Metallica


----------



## Frogdaddy

While researching T's I actually came across a link on Josh's Frogs website.


----------



## Corrie

While looking up information on Google regarding T’s.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## chestnut

Researching information on keeping Australian T's, a lot of the information I got was from here.  Everyone seemed like they were willing to help if you had questions, so I decided to join.

chestnut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChiefinOnSomeSkunk

I found arachnoboards by browsing the internet. I was searching for certain species of scorpions and stumbled upon the arachnoboards classified ads section. I found out I needed to create an account to proceed to message individuals about their ads and that is how it all started. I really fell in love with browsing this site when I am bored, and helping out individuals who need information. Nothing but positive experiences so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## starlight_kitsune

I was 18 and looking for husbandry information. My dad's girlfriend suggested looking to see if there was a tarantula forum since she knew I was already on one forum for Pembroke Welsh Corgis and another for plants.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## LD50

I migrated from Petbugs lol Makes me sound old but I'm glad to have had this forum when I was younger.


----------



## Thane1616

I used to be a member of scorpionforum.darkbb.com several years ago but I came back to keeping scorpions last month and that website does not seem to have much activity so I came here.


----------



## YungRasputin

think i typed in a question into google about emperor scorpions and found this lovely place as a top result


----------



## 83427

Google. I tried to find some informations about caribena versicolor molting. And this is my first post here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine

I don't remember.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## b0mbyx

got recommended in a bug discord i'm in! y'all seem very cool, it's been a while since i've been active on forums


----------



## GoingBuggy21

I've seen it suggested on a few care-sheet type pages, and on all of the spider info pages on the Josh's Frogs website.


----------



## SilverfishMom

Googleing for silverfish pet info


----------



## Eggiess

Was looking into tarantulas and isopods, found a few forums but this one is the most active and beneficial. Lots of expierenced members, and lots of advice. I think in the long run it’ll help make me more passionate about the hobby, as I want to get into T keeping


----------



## fix

Искал виды тарантула,вот так и очутился у вас на форуме. Живу в  СНГ

I was looking for types of tarantula, and that's how I found myself on your forum. I live in the CIS


----------



## JasperTheSpooder

I looked up spider forums and this is what came up...


----------



## xZaidax

An Aussie T keeper here:

I was trying to do my research before buying my first T. Did some googling and fell down the rabbit hole and found this places through links on links.

grateful though as I got help with newbie blunders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrapp1819

Before purchasing my daughter and myself our first T, I wanted to make sure I knew enough to provide it a happy home/life. Then, like others have mentioned, fell down the rabbit hole and voila- here I am and here I'll stay lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gitonga

I found this place from search results while looking for id info on an arachnid someone shared on Twitter, looking to find out what it was.


----------



## Happydance88

For me I was looking for information about how to keep tailless whip scorpions and vinegaroons. This was before I got into tarantulas and I was interested in getting an arachnid without venom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CedarArachne

Google. I've been reading a lot of posts on this here to research different tarantulas before I made purchases since Ive been out of the hobby for a long time. Figured I should probably register since I was here so often anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A cave cricket

I googled "how to keep mole crickets" and clicked on the site and found a old post on the topic, and that's how I found it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patarew

Looking infos about the max size a tarantula can get and brought me here. Pretty fun because theres a lot of people here with experience on how to deal with tarantulas. I only have 1 friend who had the same hobby as mine and were both beginners. We watch youtube for information and just google if we have problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexcrete

Tarantula collective on YouTube brought me here !!


----------



## HB 8Ts

Hi. I came here through listening to Tom Morans Podcast. He mentioned AB several times and today i finally came here to give it a Shot. AND i´m trying to breed my Tliltocatl albopilosus Nicaragua and hope for Informations other keepers can give me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainyFrog

Hi i'm here because i heard Tarantulakat talking about you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sirenamusik

Youtube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turnthelightsoff32

Quite a boring story but i think it's kinda funny, i was bored so i started look at various pictures of spiders. found one of a Sydney funnel web and i accidently clicked the image which brought me to this site

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wolf135

Im not sure but I guess I made an account here when I was 15 originally, but I re discovered it on YouTube from that one tarantula guy that lives in Appalachia.


----------



## Ishiratsubasa

I wanted to find a place I could get more accurate information on my Ts. I was actually looking for information on my latest rescue on Josh's frogs when I saw a link to here. <3


----------



## tarantulas118

I found about arachnoboards from The Tarantula Collective on YouTube after he mentioned a few times I Decided to check it out


----------



## TofuTheJumper

I look up a question having to do with my recently acquired baby spood and saw a link to this website with a thread that answered my question and now I'm here ^-^


----------



## Gengar94

I was curious as to the keeping of velvet mites as pets and found a thread here

Reactions: Like 1


----------

